# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  غريبة بين اهلي

## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
جيب اليكم قصه حلو وان شاء الله تعجبكم 

غريبة بين اهلي



الجزء الأول:
كان الصوت الوحيد المسموع بالصالة..صفعة أبوها على وجهها وصوته الجهوري اللي ملأ أركان البيت:" غبية.."
كانت تحاول تثبت وتبين قوية..لكن عبرتها سبقتها ونزلت على خدها غصباً عنها واللي صار أحمر من قوة الصفعه.. 
أبوعبدالله:" إلى متى أفهم فيج يامتعلمة..أنا قلت لج مليوووون مرة الغدى لازم يكون جاهز اذا رجعت من بره.. لكن الكلام مايفيد معاج وماتجين الا بالطق.."
وكان حامل في يده عقال وأخذ يضربها به.. وماتوقف الالما حس إنه تعب وموعلشان إنهاتتألم من طقه لها.
وبدموع الألم والحسرة:" صدقني كنت تعبانه..شغل البيت كله علي وواجبات المدرسة تاخذ من وقتي."
ابوعبدالله:" اسمعيني وخليني على بالج زين،مدرسة من اليوم ورايح مافيه، البيت أولى فيج وعن مصاريف الخدامه، فاهمه والا أفهمج بطريقتي.."
شوق والدموع ماوقفت من عينها وهي بين رجلينه تتوسل له:" أرجوك يبه لاتحرمني من دراستي.. أنا بآخر سنة وحرام تضيعني بقرارك هذا."
ابوعبدالله:" أي دراسة واي خرابيط اللي تتكلمين عنها، إنتي مردج في البيت عندي،وثانيا وش نفعني من دراستج غير زيادة الغباء كل يوم."
مسكت رجلينه وظلت تتوسله لكن بدون فايده:" أرجوووك لاتحرمني من المدرسة."
لكن مانفعتها توسلاتها.. طالعها بعيون مليانه حقد وكره لها..ورفسها في بطنها ومشى عنها..
كانت حالتها ماتسر لاصديق ولاغريب.. تركها بآلامها وجراحها.. 
ظلت قاعده بالأرض وهي ضامه رجلينها بحضنها:" يارب ساااعدني." وبين ماهي سرحانه وتفكرفي مشكلتها..حست بيد على كتفها،من خوفها قامت وبصرخة مكتومة طالعت وراها..
هديل:" اسم الله عليج،هذي انا."
ارتاحت لما عرفت انها اختها، قعدت وهي تتنهد:" حسبتج أبوي."
هديل:" معذورة ومن حقج تخافين، سامحيني سمحت لنفسي أوقف وأسمع اللي دار بينكم."
شوق:" عاااادي، ومن بالبيت ماسمع."
هديل نزلت راسها حتى لاتشوف شوق الدموع اللي تجمعت بعيونها، وشوق كانت تصيح بقلبها ومقهورة منه، وقطعت هديل السكوت اللي صار بينهم..
هديل:" مدري وش اقولج"
شوق:" مايحتاج تقولين شي."
هديل:" أنا عارفه ان ابوي غلطان بس والله مانقدر نسوي شي، انتي تعرفينه زين."
شوق وبحسرة:" حراااااااام عليه يسوي فيني جذي، وش بيستفيد."
كانت عبرتها اسبق لعينها، وماقدرت تكمل كلامها، وسرحت مرة ثانيه لعالم العذاب اللي تعيش فيه، كان الألم والقهر اللي بقلبها يقتلها كل ساعه وكل لحظة."
هديل:" شــوق.. شــوق.."
شوق اللي انتبهت بعد دقيقه:" هاااااا..."
هديل:" وش فيج سرحتي مرة ثانيه..صدقيني ربي راح يفرجها، ومالنا الا الدعاء والصبر..ولاتيأسي من رحمة الله، وانت تعرفين حتى لوقلت للوالده ماراح نستفيد بشي لأنها من زمان كانت تتمنى انج تقعدين بالبيت."
شوق:" ضايعة ياهديل ضايعة، ودي أعرف انا وش سويت بحياتي حتى يصير فيني جذي! وش اللي يستفيدونه اذا زادوا من عذابي.. قولي لي وش يستفيدون؟"
هديل واللي ماتحملت تشوف اختها وهي تصيح:" مدري والله مدري، بس اللي اعرفه ان انا احبج واخوي عبدالله، وصديقاتج بالمدرسة يحبونج لاتظنين بلحظة ان احنا ممكن نكرهج بيوم او نظلمج."
المدرسة كانت لشوق الملجأ الوحيد اللي تبتعد فيه عن العذاب اللي عايشته بالبيت،والحين وبقرار ابوها المتسرع حطم آخر منفذ لها وأمل بالحياة بسعاده ولو بجزء بسيط.
وشوق بنت جميلة بكل معنى الكلمة،جمالها ياخذ العقل، ولها قلب يحمل من الطيبة مايكفي العالم،لها ابتسامة مرحة رغم العذاب اللي تعيشة في بيت ابوها،بعد ماتوفت امها وهي صغيرة اللي عمره ما اهتم فيها ودوم يضربها، ولها شعر اسود ناعم وسط وغزير،وطولها جدا حلوو ورغم كل المشاكل الا انها متفوقة بدراستها. 
أما هديل، فهي اختها من الابو بس، الاانها تحبها موووت، هديل أصغر من شوق بسنتين،ابوها تزوج امها بعد وفاتها بفترة جداً بسيطة،وهي الشخص الوحيد المتعاطف وياها، لها شعر قصير وناعم، ملامحها هادئة،، طولها متوسط ، ومتفوقة بدراستها.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
وفي الصالة اللي تحت، كانت هدى اختهم الصغيرة تقول الى امها الكلام اللي سمعته يدور بين ابوها وشوق. 
أم عبدالله:" زين سوى فيها تستاهل، أنا من زمان كان ودي انها تقعد بالبيت تشتغل عن الخدامه."
هدى وبخبث:" هههههههههه وانا أقول جذي بعد."
ام عبدالله:" انتي متأكده انج سمعتيه يقول لها مافي مدرسة؟"
هدى:" اي أكيييييد يمه، وانا من سمعته قال جذي نزلت لج على طووول أبشرج."
ام عبدالله:" ويازينها بشارة.."
هدى:" انا تربيتج وأعجبج."
ام عبدالله وهي تحضنها:" هههه الله يخليج لي، انتي الوحيده اللي تريحني بالبيت وتفهمني."

كانت هدى أصغر البنات عمرها14سنة بالاعدادية،الا انها مغرورة ومتكبرة،ماتواطن شوق أبداً وتكرهها وتكره طيبة قلبها، هدى طالعه على امها حقودة وتكره الخير للناس، جمالها عااادي جداً وضعيفة شوي، أماأم عبدالله فهي تحمل من الخبث والحقد في قلبها اللي يدمر بيوت. ولها سلطة على زوجها رغم وحشيته على بنته الا انه يسمع كلامها، وعندهم عبدالله عمره 8سنين.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
" سمـــر.. سمــر.."
سمر ترد على إختها اللي كل شوي تناديها وبقهر:" أفففف، نعم وش تبين؟"
خلود:" لاسلامتج، وش تسوين.؟"
سمر:" خلووودوو واللي يرحم والديج فكيني، دامج ماتبين ليش تنادين."
خلود واللي تحب تقهرها، وراحت تقعد على سريراختها:"لا بس جذي.."
سمر:" إذا ماطلعتي من الغرفة الحين بوريج شغلج."
خلود وبدلع:" أوووه خليني أقعد معاج شوي، ونتسلى بالــ .."
طالعتها سمر والشر يطلع من عينها:" الظاهر انتي تسمعي الكلام مقلوب.." وسحبتها من يدها وطلعتها بره.. وخلود وقفت قبال الباب وهي تقول لها:" لاعيوني أنا سمعي أحسن منج، ممتاز بس أحبج وأمووووت فيج وش اسوي بعمري ما اقدر افارق عيونج الحلوووة."
سمر اللي كانت بتضحك من كلامها:" شكراً، وانا مابي هالحب اللي مايطلع الا لما ادخل غرفتي يالله وريني مقفاج، وبدون لقافه."
وسكرت الباب بوجهها.. ورجعت تقرأ الروايةاللي كانت شاغلتها بذاك الوقت،اما خلود فنزلت تحت وهي تضحك على سمر اللي تحب تعاندها..وتتمازح معاها.

سمر بسنة اولى جامعه حلوووة وطيوبة، لون عيونها أخضر على أمها، وهي الوحيدة اللي لون عيونها جذي،أنيقة طولها حلوو وشعرها بني وناعم ، وتحب التغيير في شكلها بس بحدود المعقول.تحب قراءة الروايات الرومانسية ، واللي شاغلتها طول الوقت لكنها متفوقة بدراستها>> ماشاءالله عائلة متفوقة. أما خلود واللي جات بالوقت الضائع، فهي بصف أول إعدادي ، تشبه سمر لكن لسانها يجنن بلد.

^^^^^^^^^^
لما نزلت خلود الصالة اللي تحت، شافت أمها قاعده على الكنب وسرحانه، وعلى أطراف أصابعها راحت من وراها وخرعتها.
خلود:" بووووووووووو.."
أم محمد:" حسبي الله عليج من بنت،"
خلود مب قادرة تمسك نفسها عن الضحك.. وأمها اطالعها وهي حاطة يدها على قلبها..
أم محمد:" وتضحكين بعد، كنت بروح فيها."
خلود:" إسم الله عليج يمه،عدوينج ان شاءالله، وهذي بوسة لأحلى أم."
سكتت شوي ورجعت ضحك مرة ثانية:" ههههههههههههههههههههه يمه والله لو تشوفين شكلج كأنج شايفة جني مب بني آدم."
أم محمد واللي ضحك غصباً عنها من حركاتها:" وش تبيني أسوي أطير من الفرح، وقلبي شوي ويوقف."
خلود:" أفاااااا يمه أنا أوقف قلبج، الحين بدمتج مارقص قلبج شوي.خخخخ"
ام محمد:" أنا مدري وش اسوي فيج، زين قولي وش تبين تقولين إنتي.؟"
خلود اطالع امها بإستغراب:" هاااا..يمة انتي وش عرفج اني ابي اقول شي!"
ام محمد:" بنتي وأعرفج.."
خلود:" مليت بروحي بالبيت ، وابي اروح بيت خالتي اقعد وياالعنود شوي، خبرج ست الحسن والدلال فوق قافلة الباب ماتقعد معاي،وش قلتي؟"
ام محمد:" ماعليه بس وين أخوج سيف، بخليه يوصلج."
خلود:" مدري وينه فيه، بس السايق بره قولي له."
ام محمد:" زين ماعليه الحين اروح اقول له."

أم محمد شخصية حلووة طيبة وعلى نياتها، وعندها اختها ام فيصل واخو واحد صار له مسافر خمس سنين ومحد يعرف وينه، وهم من عائلة غنية ولهم سمعه طيبة.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
"يمــة..يمــة وينج."
شيخة:" نعم يمه.."
بدور:" شوق باجر بتزورنا بالبيت."
شيخة:" حياها الله بأي وقت."
بدور:" تسلمين يمه الله يخليج،، تصدقين عاد، مدري شلون احبها هالبنت، دخلت قلبي من اول نظرة."
شيخة:" هههههههههه صدقتي بهذي من أول نظرة."
بدور وهي تمزح وياها:" أي مثل بعض الناس، أقصد سويلم وشيخوو،حبوا بعض من أول نظرة وأنا طبقت القاعده بحذافيرها خخخ."
شيخة وهي ماسكة شعرها بلين:" أنا شيخووو وابوج سويلم ياللي ماتستحين."
بدور وهي تضحك:" هههههههههههههههههه والله أمزح يمه.."
شيخة تركتها بعد ما حبتها على راسها تعتذر منها وتضحك...
شيخة:" شوق قالت الى زوجة ابوها..؟"
بدور:" قالت راح تسألها اليوم وان شاءالله ترضى تخليها تزورنا."
سكتت ونزلت راسها الأرض تفكر بشوق، أمها لاحظت سرحانها وملامح الحزن اللي ارتسمت على وجهها..
شيخة:" يمه بدور وش فيج سرحتي.."
بدور:" مافيني شي يمه."
شيخة:" فيج شي وملامح ويهج تقول جذي."
بدور:" مدري، شوق...."
شيخة:" وش فيها؟ كملي كلامج.."
بدور:"انتي تعرفين ان شوق يوم تتوفى امها كانت صغيرة، وابوها تزوج ام عبدالله، بعد فترة بسيطة..صح"
شيخة:" اي وش الجديد في هذا."
بدور:" يمه شوق تعيش أتعس أيام حياتها بهالبيت، متحملة الظلم والكره."
شيخة:" انا عارفة إن معاملتهم لها زفته وانهم مايخلونها في حالها ابدا."
بدور والدمعه بعيونها:" شوق يمه تلقى باليوم ألف شتيمة غير الضرب والإهانات وغيرها وغيرها.. غير ابوها هالظالم اللي مايخاف ربه، كل ليلة يرجع ويضربها، المسكينه مالها احد يدافع عنهاويحميها منه، وزوجته بعد معانيه منها."
شيخة سكتت وماعرفت وش تقول لها، كان قلبها محترق على هالبنت المسكينة، رغم صلة القرابة اللي بينهم الا انها ماتقدر تسوي شي لها لأن ابوها كفيلها.

بدور:" بسألج يمه.. شوق وش تقرب لنا؟؟"
شيخة ظلت ساكته ومب عارفة وش تقول لها، خايفة لايصير شي وتصير مشاكل مالها آخر..
بدور:" يمه ماقلتي لي وش تقرب لنا؟؟"
شيخة وبتردد:" راح أقول لج بس أحذرج مايطلع الكلام بره لأي شخص.. وخصوصا شوق لأنها ماتدري انها تقرب لنا."
بدور وهي تأشر على خشمها:" ان شاااااء الله وعلى هالخشم.."
شيخة:" أم شوق الله يرحمها، كانت تصير الى جدتي أم أبوي بنت بنت خالتها، يعني القرابة بعيدة وايد، وعلى ايام هم عايشين زوجوها الى ابوعبدالله وكانت صغيرة، بالرغم ان الكل كان رافض هذي الزيجة، لأن سمعته ماكانت طيبة وأمها وافقت عليه تحت ضغط ابوها لأنه كان متسلف منه فلوس وماقدر يسددهم له، وقرر يزوجه اياها. وطبعاً عاشت معاه في بيتهم هذا.
بدور:" وأهلها..؟"
شيخه:" أهلها بعد مازوجوها نسوها، ماكان ابوعبدالله يسمح لها بزيارة أهلها الا نادراً، واللي صبرها على معاملته، انها حملت منه وجابت ولد لكن الله قدر له انه يموت."
بدور:" وكم كان عمره يوم توفى؟"
شيخة:" كان عمره سنة وشهرين، وطبعا بعد ماتوفى ساءت أكثر معاملته لها.وصار يضربها ليل ونهار، يرجع وهو سكران وحالته حاله، لعوزها ولعوز عيشتها تحملت إهاناته وضربه.لين ماحملت بشوق، ولما عرف انها بنت كرهها وكره بنته، وتحولت العلاقة بينهم من سيئة لأسوأ.."
بدور:" واهلها وين كانوا ليش ماحموها منه."
شيخه:" أهلها انقطعت علاقتهم فيها من سنين، ولما راحت لهم قالوا لها انتي وياه تنجازون."
بدور:" وجدي يمه ليش ماسوى شي؟"
شيخة:" جدي منع جدتي من انها تزور ام شوق لأنه كان خايف من ان السمعه السيئة تمسنا بشي. وظلوا مع بعض كم سنة بعد ولادة شوق لين ماماتت أمها من الظلم والجور."
ظلت بدور ساكته تفكر في شوق، وبالقصة اللي سمعتها من أمها،كانت حزينة ومتضايقة لأن شوق تعاني ومابيدهم شي يسونه لها.

شيخة بنت أم محمد، أكبر البنات بس مب كبيرة بالعمر، هي وبنتها مثل الربع، لها شخصية قوية وحلووة بين الأهل، وعندها من لعيال بدور وياشوق بنفس الصف، ملامحها هادئة ولطيفة، وهي وشوق أكثر من الخوات، ومازن أخوها الصغير عمره 11سنة.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانت قاعده يم الشجر اللي بالساحة، كانت الفسحة توها بادئة، وهي تتأمل في السماء وسرحانه
" بووووو.."
بدور:" الله ياخذج خوفتيني.."
شمس:" اسم الله علي فال الله ولافالج، بعدي صغيرة."
بدور ماكان لها خلق مزاح وضحك، وظلت ساكته وتفكر بشوق.. حتى قطعت حبل افكارها شمس مرة ثانيه:" من اللي ماخذ عقلج .."
بدور:" سكتي عني احسن لج."
شمس عرفت انها متضايقه من شي:" أفااااا أنا اسكت واخليج جذي، لالالا لازم اعرف وش فيج متضايقة، والا مايصير اعرف؟"
بدور وهي تتنهد:" شــوق.."
شمس واللي خافت من اسلوبها:" شفيها شوووق؟"
بدور:" شوق اليوم ماجت المدرسة ومب من عوايدها تغيب."
شمس:" يمكن البنت مريضة؟"
بدور وطلعت منها ضحكة قهر:" ههه حتى لو كانت مرضة حيل، انتي تعرفين انها ماتحب القعدة بالبيت، والمدرسة المتنفس الوحيد لها."
بدور:" مدري وش اقول لج بس اذا رديتي البيت اتصلي فيها."
بدور:" أنا خايفة يكون صار فيها شي من أبوها والا زوجته النسرة."
شمس وبدت تخاف عليها:" لالا ان شاءالله مافيها الا العافية ولاتخوفيني أكثر."
وحاولت بدور تنسى الموضوع واخذتهم السوالف لين مادق الجرس وكل وحده فيهم رجعت لصفها وبالها مشغول بشوق. بدور وشمس وشوق صديقات من ايام الابتدائي.. وشمس بنت حبوبه خفيفة دم ، وقلبها طيب.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
وفي بيت ابومحمد..
" أنا أقول لك عطني المفتاح، لااوريك شغلك."
سيف:" مب عاطيك اياه، أول رجع الفلوس اللي عليك.."
أحمد:"اي مااااعليه راح اعطيك بس انت عطني المفتاح الحين."
سيف واللي معاند ومب راضي يعطيه اياه:" لالالالالالا، أنا عارفك زين وخابزك، انت ماراح تعطيني اياهم وتاكل حقي مثل كل مرة..لالا عطني اياهم الحين."
أحمد:" من وين اطلعهم لك، والله ماعندي الحين، حارس نهاية الشهر وان شاءالله اردهم لك."
سيف:" يعني الاسبوع الجاي، واذا مارديتهم اخذ فوائد."
قاطعتهم أمهم أم محمد:" وانتوا ماتقعدون أبد، الظهر صراخ وبالليل صراخ متى تعقلون."
أحمد:" حقج علي يمه، بس قولي لولدج سيفوووه يردي المفتاح تأخرت على الربع."
سيف:" برده لك بس هااااا لاتنسى آخذ فوائد."
أحمد:" زييييين ياأخي، بس عطني اياه."
أم محمد وهي قاعده على الكنبه:" ياسيف اسمع كلام اخوك وعطه المفتاح."
سيف المقهور من أخوه:" زين يمه على أمرج بس ابيج تشهدين عليه."
ام محمد:" عطه وأنا أمك، واذا على الفلوس انا اعطيك اياهم."
أحمد:" لا،لاتعطينة شي أنا اللي متسلف وانا اللي بردهم له، يالله انا طالع تامريني شي؟"
أم محمد:" لاحبيبي ، روح الله يحفظك بس لاتتأخر إنت تعرف ابوك مايحب التأخير."
سيف يضحك:" هههههههه اذا ماتأخر ماكون سيوووف."
أحمد راح يحب راس امه:" ان شاءالله من عيوني، وماراح اتأخر وأحر بعض الناس."
ام محمد:" روح الله يرضا عليك."
طلع بسرعة وظل سيف والوالدة قاعدين، وظل يقرأ بالمجلة الرياضية الموجودة على الطاولة. لي من سألته الوالده:" سيف يمه ماتعرف متى برد اخوك من السفر؟"
سيف:" بل عليج يمه، ماصار له اسبوع من سافر وانتي تسألين متى بيرجع!!!"
ام محمد:"................."
سيف:" بدينا نشتاق،، ونوله ونحن ونصيح و....."
ام محمد:" أنا أصيح..!!..." وعطته ضربه خفيفة على كتفه..
سيف:" هههههههههه أمزح معاج يمه، بس محمد يمكن يطول بهذي السفرة، الله اعلم."
ام محمد:" والله له وحشه بالبيت."
سيف:" وااااايد ، وان شاءالله يرد بالسلامة."

وبعد ساعة من طلع أحمد من البيت رجع ابومحمد من الشركة، وقعد معاهم بالصالة..
ابومحمد:" السلام عليكم.."
ام محمد وسيف:" وعليكم السلام."
ابومحمد:" وين اخوك؟"
سيف:" مدري فيه طلع لربعه من ساعه."
ابو محمد:" وخواتك ردوا ؟ "
سيف:" اي يبه، سمر فوق وخلود بعد ."
أم محمد:" تبي نخلي الغدى الحين؟"
ابومحمد:" سيف اتصل في أخوك وقول له يرد البيت بسرعه."
سيف:" ان شاءالله."
وقام سيف عند التلفون وأتصل بأخوه.. وبعد ماسكره رجع مكانه وقعد ..
ابومحمد:" وينه فيه الحين.؟"
سيف:" يقول عند الباب بره، الحين بيدخل."
بس قامت ام محمد تجهز الغدى ويا الخدامة، دخل احمد وسلم عليهم وقعد يم ابوه..
أبومحمد:" وين كنت.؟"
احمد:" كنت ويا الربع وحمد بعد بره."
ابومحمد:" زين يالله قوموا انتغدى."
وقاموا كلهم ، وراحت الخدامة تنادي البنات حتى ينزلون يتغدون..

أحمد عمره24 سنة يشتغل مع ابوه بالشركه،شكلة حلووو وعنده سيارة سبورت مرسيدس، يحب القعده بالمقاهي، وسيف أخوه عمره22 سنة،يحب المزح ودووم يتهاوش ويا اخوه أحمد، وهذا آخر العنقود من الشباب عنده سيارة هامر بالرغم ان ابوه ماكان يشجع هالنوع من السيارات الا ان اصرار سيفووو عليها خلاه يشتريها، يحب الدوارة بالمجمعات ومناجر خواته بعد وخصوصا خلود، وباقي عليه فصل ويخلص الجامعه، وعلى الرغم من اهماله الا ناجح بتقدير جيدجداً>>>وهو اكسل واحد فيهم..!!

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
بالمدرسة كانت بدور قاعده لحالها والكرسي اللي يمها فاضي، كانت شوق تقعد يمها، المدرسات بالفصل كانوا دائماً يسألون عنها ومستغربين سبب غيابها اللي صار له ثلاثة ايام متواصلة.. بدور بعد انتهاء الثلاث الحصص الأولى راحت ادور هديل وللأسف ماشافتها.. 
وبعد إنتهاء الدوام وهي تنتظر السايق قررت تزور شوق، ولما وصل السايق ركبت السيارة وقالت له: عمران وقف عند بيت بوعبدالله بروح شوي وبرجع اوكي، لاتروح اوقف انتظرني.
عمران: اوكي ماما.
بدور: ماني امك..
ولما وصلت عند البيت وفي لحظة تراجعت عن قرارها، لما شافت بوعبدالله يمشي ومب عارف يوزن نفسة.. خافت منه وقالت للسايق يردها البيت.. ولما وصلت البيت رمت شنطتها على الكنبة وفصخت عباتها، وراحت لأمها بغرفتها..دقت الباب ولما سمعت أمها دخلت الغرفة..
بدور:" السلام عليكم يمه.."
شيخة:" وعليكم السلام والرحمة.."
قعدت بالكنبة اللي يم أمها وسكتت،، وبعد فتره من الصمت سألت شيخه بنتها: " شفيج سرحانه؟؟ في شي صاير؟"
بدور:" اي.."
شيخة:" وش فيج خوفتيني؟"
بدور:" يمه شوق صار لها ثلاثة أيام ماداومت بالمدرسة.. ومدري وش فيها."
شيخة:" يمكن مريضة، كان سألتي أختها هي مب وياكم بالمدرسة؟"
بدور:" اي ، اليوم رحت ادورها بس مالقيتها وكنت راح أزورهم بالبيت بس..."
شيخة:" بس شنو؟ شفيج تتكلمين كلمتين وتسكتين."
بدور:" شفت ابوعبدالله وهو راد البيت، ومب عارف يمشي، خفت وقلت للسايق يردني البيت."
شيخة:" استغفرالله.. هذا لابالليل ولابالنهار يوقف عن هالمنكر."
بدور:" مدري يمة بس شوق مدري ليش غايبه مب من عوايدها، وهذي اول مرة تغيب فيها."
شيخة:" يمكن مريضة حيل ومن جذي ماداومت." 
بدور:" لايمه مستحيل شوق تغيب يوم واحد، رفيجتي وانا عارفتها، أنا حاسة ان فيها شي ثاني بس شنو مدري.. يمه وش رايج تتصلين لهم وتسألين عنها؟"
شيخة وهي قايمة:" ان شاءالله يابدور ان شاءالله."
كلام بدور خلاها تفكر في شوق أكثر، يمكن يكون كلام بنتها صح ويمكن خطأ، بس ماراح تتطمن الا إذا اتصلت واطمأنت عليها بنفسها

----------


## جررريح الررروح

قصة مؤثرة
يعطيك الف عافية اختي الكريمة 
وننتظر التكملة لهذه القصة

وتقبلي مروري البسيط
اختي حورالعين666
تحياتي

----------


## حورالعين666

الجزء الثاني

وفي بيت سالم بومازن.. كانوا قاعدين يتغدون.. 
مازن:" أبي اروح بيت جدي..؟"
شيخة:" ان شاءالله بعد صلاة المغرب."
مازن:" وليش مانروح العصر أحسن."
بدور:" ابوي عنده شغل وماراح يرد البيت الاالعصر."
مازن:" زين يمه خليني أنا اروح وانتوا تجون المغرب."
شيخة:" ماعليه قول للسايق واهو يوصلك بس خل بالك مابي شكاوي من جدتك فاهمني زين."
مازن:" ان شاااااااءالله ."
بدور:" متى بتتصلين لبيت ابوعبدالله."
شيخة:" حبيبتي اصبري شوي.. دوم مستعجله."
بدور:" صبرت بمايكفي، الله يخليج يمه بسـرعة."
مازن" هههههههه وانتي من متى صبرتي دومج مستعيلة."
بدور:" أكرمنا بسكوتك لوسمحت."
مازن:" مب ساكت بكيفي."
بدور ماردت عليه، لأنها لوتهاوشت معاه ماراح تخلص، وثانياً بالها كان مشغول بشي ثاني.

وبعد الغدى راح مازن بيت جده، وظلت شيخة وبنتها بالبيت..
بدور:" يالله اتصلي يمه.."
شيخة:" زين خلاااص...."
واتصلت لأم عبدالله..
شيخة:" ألووو.. السلام عليكم."
أم عبدالله:" هلاوالله، وعليكم السلام.. حياالله هالصوت.."
شيخة:" الله يحيج."
ام عبدالله:" وينج يالقاطعه ماتبينين.."
شيخة:" تعرفين لعيال إمتحانات قربت، ومايصير أخليهم لحالهم."
أم عبدالله:" صادقة بهذي لعيال والأشغال ماتخلي الواحد يتنفس شوي.."
شيخة:" زين شلون لعيال؟ عساهم بخير.؟"
ام عبدالله:" بخير الله يسلمج."
شيخة وبتردد بس مابين بصوتها:" حبيت أسألج عن شوق هي ليش ما اداوم المدرسة؟"
أم عبدالله توترت وماعرفت وش تقول ومن خوفها قامت تلخبط:" هي مريضة شوي، طايحة يعني مريضة مريضة."
شيخة شكت بكلامها وماحبت تبين لها هالشي:" ماتشوف شر، وديتوها المستشفى؟"
ام عبدالله:" لا،إيه وديناها المستشفى.. بس هي تعبانة وايد من جذي ماداومت المدرسة.."
شيخة حست انها لازم تزورهم يمكن تعرف شي عن السالفة:" زين ممكن ازوركم العصر والا مشغولة؟"
ام عبدالله:" لا ماعندي شي حياج بأي وقت."
شيخة:" يالله أنا بسلم عليج الحين واشوفج بعد شوي ان شاءالله."
ام عبدالله:" الله يسلمج يالغالية."

وبعد ماسكرت السماعة، قامت ام عبدالله وبعصبية كانت تنادي شوق:" شوقو وينج؟ "
شوق كانت بغرفتها قاعده على السرير تصيح وتفكر بأيامها الجاية بدون مدرسة ، وقطع حبل أفكارها زوجة ابوها وهي تناديها، مسحت دموعها قبل لاتدخل وتشوفها..
أم عبدالله وبدون ما تدق الباب:" وينج ماتسمعين وانا أناديج.. والا تسوين نفسج صمخة، سمعيني أم مازن بتزورنا اليوم كانت تسأل عنج انا قلت لها انج مريضة ومايحتاج تنزلين فاهمه.."
شوق ترد عليها والألم من ضرب ابوها بيذبحها:" ان شاءالله."
شوق فرحت لماعرفت ان شيخة بتزورهم لكن بنفس الوقت حزنت لأنها مب عارفة شلون توصل لهم اللي صار لها.. 
كان عبدالله قاعد يطالع الرسوم المتحركة ومندمج، وشوي الا يسمع صوت الجرس وأمه تناديه علشان يفتح الباب..
عبدالله:" افففف يعني مافي احد الا انا يفتح الباب.."
ام عبدالله:" يالله روح افتحه لا تخلي الحرمة واقفه بره.."

شوق كانت فوق بغرفتها قاعده تكتب رسالة لبدور تقول فيها كل اللي صار لها، وأول ماخلصت كتابتة الرسالة خشتها بين الكتب ماشافت الا هدى واقفه واطالعها بحقد، 
هدى وبقهر:" آخر زمن أصير مطراش لهذي >> تقصد شوق ، أمي تقول لج لاتنزلين فاهمه."
وبالمجلس كانت أم عبدالله وشيخة قاعدين يسولفون..
ام عبدالله:" زارتنا البركة يا ام مازن."
شيخة:" البركة فيج ياام عبدالله.."
ام عبدالله:" شخبار بدور ومازن؟"
شيخة:" بخير دامج بخير.. وانتي شخبار البنات؟ وعبدالله؟
ام عبدالله:" بخير الله يسلمج، مساكين من ردوا من المدرسة وهم يراجعون ويحفظون بهالكتب."
شيخة:" اي ان شاءالله تعبهم مايروح.."
دخلت هديل وسلمت عليها:" السلام عليكم.."
شيخة:" وعليكم السلام، شخبارج هديل؟"
هديل:" بخير الله يسلمج.."
شيخة سكتت شوي وطالعت أم عبدالله وسألتها:" وينها شوق؟"
ام عبدالله:" المسكينة تعبانه وراحت تنام لها شوي."
شيخة:" خسارة كان ودي أشوفها، هي مريضة حيل؟"
ام عبدالله:" شوي، هي عاد ماترحم نفسها وماترتاح، أقول لها شغل البيت خليه علي تقول لا مايصير اخليج بروحج تشتغلين."
شيخة مستغربة من ام عبدالله وتفكر بكلامها،: وينها خدامتكم؟"
ام عبدالله:" سافرت ."
شيخة:" ومتى بتجيبون لكم وحده ثانيه؟"
ام عبدالله:" ان شاءالله قريب."
كانت هديل ساكته وتسمع كلام امها اللي كل جذب في جذب، ومب عارفه شلون تفهم شيخة ان شوق تعاني بهالبيت أكثر مماتتصور..
شيخة حست من نظرات هديل لأمها إن شوق فيها شي، نظراتها كانت استغراب ، حاولت تتكلم لكن وجود امها يمنعها..
شيخة:" يالله أنا أستأذن الحين."
ام عبدالله:" وين توها الناس ياام مازن."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله بوقت ثاني، بدور لحالها بالبيت ومايصير اخليها اكثر.."
ام عبدالله:" عااد لاتقطعينا، خلينا نشوفج مرة ثانية."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله، وانتي بعد لاتنسين تزورينا.."
ام عبدالله:" ان شاءالله." طالعت هديل وقالت لها:" وصلي أم مازن للباب."
هديل:" ان شاءالله يمه"
هديل انتهزت الفرصة وطلعت الورقة وعطتها شيخة، وقالت لها: هذي رسالة من شوق لبدور فيها كل شي تبون تعرفونه." هديل ماقدرت تحبس الدمعه اللي في عينها.. شيخة رفعت راسها وسألتها:" وش فيج تصيحين؟ شوق فيها شي؟"
هديل:" قولي وش مافيها..!! الرسالة بتفهمكم كل شي."
شيخة وهي تمسح دموع هديل:" لاتبجين، وان شاءالله أزوركم مرة ثانية، انتبهي لنفسج وسلمي على شوق."

طلعت شيخة وظلت هديل بالحوش اطالع السماء والعصافير، تذكرت شوق وشلون حالها يزيد يوم عن يوم.." ياليت عندي حل، كان ارتحتي من ظلم امي وابوي."
وبين ماهي سرحانه وتفكر باختها، سمعت صوت الأذان اللي هدأ أعصابها وريح بالها.. لكن في صوت مزعج وثقيل خرب عليها..
هدى:" انتي هني وامي داخل تنتظرج.."
هديل:" وليش تنتظرني ؟"
هدى:" مدري روحي لها وسأليها.."
هديل:" انتي ماتعرفين وش تبي أمي ، هذي من سابع المستحيلات."
هدى:" وش تقصدين بكلامج؟"
هديل:" والله اللي بتفهمينه افهميه، عن اذنج."
هدى وبعصبيه:" أففففففف مافي احد بهالبيت يريح الاعصاب كلهم يرفعون الضغط."
قامت هديل عنها،وهي ساكته لأن الكلام وياها مضيعة للوقت، ولما دخلت البيت لقت أمها قاعده بالصالة..
ام عبدالله:" وش اللي اخرج ؟"
هديل وهي مقهورة:" قعدت بره، فيها شي؟"
ام عبدالله:" وليش تكلميني جذي، أنا امج والا ماعاد فيه احترام لي بهالبيت؟!"
هديل:" آسفه وحقج علي، عن اذنج تامريني شي؟"
ام عبدالله:" ام مازن ماسألتج عن شي؟"
هديل:" شي مثل شنو؟"
ام عبدالله:" لاتسوين نفسج ماتفهمين،تعرفين وش اقصد."
هديل:" اهااا، تقصدين شوق ، لا ماسألتني عن شي.. تطمني."
ام عبدالله:" ايه انا خفت تقولين شي، انا عارفتج تحبين العله اللي فوق."
هديل وبصوت حاد شوي:" اي اختي واحبها عندج مانع."
ام عبدالله بإستغراب وعصبية:" اوريج ياهديل."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
أبومحمد:" شلون تنسون البضاعه بالميناء..؟!"
طارق:" الموظف اللي بالميناء قال البضاعه ماراح توصل الا بعد بكره.."
ابومحمد:" اي موظف واي خرابيط ، البضاعه تكسرت نصها وانتوا ياغافلين لكم الله."
وقبل لايتكلم طارق، دخل ابوحمد: هااا عسى ماشر ياخوي وش فيك تصارخ؟ صوتك واصل لآخر الدنيا..هدي أعصابك شوي."
ابومحمد:" وهم خلوا فيها أعصاب.."
ابوحمد:" خير وش صاير؟"
ابومحمد:" البضاعه اللي وصلت من تايلند اغلبها تكسرت."
ابوحمد:" يابومحمد لاتعصب وان شاءالله مافيها خسارة كبيرة.. وانا الحين طالع للميناء واشوف السالفة هناك."
ابومحمد:" اتصل وطمني.. لاتنسى اعرفك نساي.."
بعد ماطلع ابوحمد من المكتب طلع طارق وراه والغضب مبين على وجه، دخل مكتبه وقعد..
صالح:" خيريابوالشباب، وش فيك معصب.؟"
طارق:" واللي يرحم والديك اسكت تراها واصله لخشمي."
صالح:" اف اف اف، وش صاير؟"
طارق بعد ماهدأ شوي:" البضاعه اللي وصلت من تايلند نصها تكسر، والملام انا."
صالح بإستغراب:"شلون؟"
طارق:" لأن أنا اللي اتصلت وسألت الموظف بالميناء وقال لي بعد بكره توصل البضاعه ، وهي بالأساس وصلت أمس وأبومحمد يعتبر هذا اهمال مني وتسيب وظل يصارخ علي من اول مادخلت المكتب."
صالح:" انت غبي بعد دافع عن نفسك."
طارق:" اذا انا غبي انت وش تطلع؟ اكيد دافعت عن نفسي بس شكله ماراح يعديها على خير."
صالح:" لا ان شاءالله مافيها الا الخير، وتوكل على الله."
طارق:" ان شاءالله."

أبومحمد وابوحمد اخوان، يملكون أضخم الشركات وأقواها بالسوق التجاري.. ورثوها من ابوهم الله يرحمه، ولهم سمعه من أطيب مايكون. طارق موظف بالشركة صديق محمد وحمد عمره 26 سنه ومب متزوج، يعيش ويا امه وثلاث من خواته بالبيت، وهو اللي يصرف عليهم بعد وفاة ابوه. أما صالح فهو مجرد موظف بالشركة كافي الناس خيره وشره.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
" وهذا متى بيرجع من السفر.. زودها.. ومصخها؟!"
حمد:" والله الولد وكيفه،ومدري متى برد، وحتى لو أدري مب قايل لك خلك جذي تحترق وتنفجر."
طلال:" انت متى بتصير ذرب بالكلام؟!"
حمد:" وش فيه كلامي وش زينة، أصلح خطيب بالجامع. طلووول وش أخبار حبيبة القلب؟"
طلال وهو يطالعه وخاطره يجوده من حلقه:" أولاً أنا مو أصغر عيالك تناديني طلوول وثانياً مالك شغل فيها، هي حبيبتي والا حبيبتك."
حمد مسوي نفسه زعلان:" افااااا الحين انا مالي شغل؟ ماعليه الله كريم." وسوى نفسه بيطلع من المكتب..:" عن اذنك.."
طلال:" تعاااال وين رايح، أمزح معاك؟ وهذي بوسه على راسك مع انك ماتستاهل خخخ."
حمد وحب ينتقم منه:" هالمره سماح، وعلى العموم شكراً، بس مرة ثانيه غسل اسنانك وحلقك زين ترى الريحة فااايحة واصلة للسماء..!!"
طلال بإستغراب:" أناااا، أناااااا."
حمد:" لا كومار ، شفيك صرت مثل الهنود اللي عندنا."
طلال:" أنا هندي ياللي ماتستحي.."
حمد وهو يضحك:" بس بابا لايسوي قرقر واجد يالله."
وقاطعهم وليد وهو داخل المكتب..:" وانتوا مافي مرة ادخل هالمكتب الا واتهاوشون، متى بتعقلون على هالحركات."
حمد:" طلااااااال طاااالع من يتكلم، انت اصلا اخر واحد فينا يتكلم ياثقيل زمانك."
طلال:" هههههههه حلوووة ثقيل زماانه."
وليد:" هاهاهاها مايضحك، وبعدين كل واحد يروح لمكتبه لايجي ابومحمد ويغسل شراعنا."
حمد:" يغسل شراع والا شماغ خخخخ."
وليد:" تتمسخر انت، الشر مو عليك على اللي يعطيك وجه."
حمد:" وجه والا رجل خخخخ."
وليد:" طلال واللي يرحم والديك اخذه وياك، هذا مابسكر حلقه اليوم."
طلال:" حمد يالله قوم وعن ثقالة الدم ورانا شغل."
حمد وهو قايم يبي يسحب شماغ وليد:" ورانا والا قدامنا خخخخ."
وليد:" لاحووول الله، اخذه لا اسوي فيه جريمة قتل اليوم."
طلال:" بس خلاص هدي أعصابك طالعين."
حمد:" طالعين والا داخلين."
طلال يطالعه:" انت شارب شي قبل لا اداوم؟"
حمد:" عن الغلط أنا ما اشرب.. طلال؟"
طلال وبتأفف:" نعم..قول وش عندك."
حمد:" عندك والا عندي خخخخ."
طلال:" تدري انها بايخة، يالله قوم ادلف على مكتبك لا اسوي فيك جريمة مو وليد."
حمد:" زيييين خلااااص مايمزح الوااحد، هاااا وسكرنا هالحلق."
طلال:" سويت خير."
وبعد ماسكتوا ربع ساعه ، ظل حمد يطالع طلال وهو يشتغل.. 
طلال:" شفيك اطالعني اشتغل احسن لك."
حمد ظل ساكت ولافتح حلقه بحرف..
طلال:" حمد شفيك ساكت؟"
حمد:" انالله انت موقايل اسكت واقعد على مكتبك ولاتتكلم وانا نفذت اوامرك وش عندك الحين؟"
طلال:"مسوي فيها الولد المطيع، اقووول قم خذ المعاملات وخلصها بسرعه احسن لك."
حمد وهو طالع من الغرفه وبدون مايسمعه طلال " ياااربي متى يرجع محمد يفكني من هذلين المفترسين."
طلال:" وش تخربط انت؟"
حمد:" ولاشي سلامتك.. عن إذنك طلولتي..!!"
طلع حمد من المكتب وهو يضحك على طلال، وبطريقة شاف طارق وهو حامل بيده أوراق لمكتب ابومحمد..
حمد:" هلا طارق شخبارك؟"
طارق:" بخير الحمدلله."
حمد:" وينك ماتبين من زمان الربع يسألون عنك؟"
طارق:" مشغول ويا الأهل شوي.."
حس حمد ان طارق فيه شي.. وماحب يحسسه بهذا الشي..:" عندك شغل العصر؟"
طارق بإستغراب:" لا ليِش؟"
حمد:" أبيك تمر علي الديوانية العصر.."
طارق:" ان شاءالله اقدر، عن اذنك."
وراح كل واحد فيهم لشغله، لكن بال طارق ماكان فاضي، كان مشغول بالمشكلة اللي طايح فيها.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

أم محمد مشغولة بتجهيز الغدى لعيالها اللي ميتين جوع.. الكل كان موجود ماعدى ابومحمد ومحمد اللي للحين مارد من السفر.
خلود:" يمــه وين الغدى والله جوعاااانة.."
أحمد:" سدي حلقج وقومي ساعدي الوالده،بدل ماتتأمرين عليها."
خلود:" وحضرت جنابك ليش ماتساعدها.؟"
سيف:" عن طوالة للسان، انتي لسانج يبي له قص."
سمر الوحيدة اللي كانت ساكته وماتشاركهم هواشهم هذا..
سيف:" وش فيها الحالمة الولهانة ساكته؟"
أحمد:" خلها هذي غرقانه في القصص اللي تقراهم ليل ونهار."
خلود:" ههههههه والله لوتتكلمون من الحين لي بعد اسبوع مابتسمعكم."
أحمد وبحده:" انتي للحين قاعده.. قومي ساعدي الوالدة."
خلود وبقهر:" والخدامة وينها ماتساعدها، والا هذي اللي ماتدري وين الله حاطها."
سيف:" يالله يالله ورينا مقفاج وروحي ساعدي أمنا الحبيبة لأن بطني صار يصوصو خخخ."
خلود وهي قايمة:" ياخفيف.."
أحمد:" ههههههه والله كأنكم توم آندجيري مابتعقلون."
سيف:" طالع من يتكلم،اسكت لوسمحت خلني آكل المقبلات قبل لاتجي خلودوو وتصفي الأكل."
سمر واللي انتبهت لآخر جملة قالها:" بقول لها اللي قلته."
سيف انزهق منها:" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، متى قعدتي من نومج خخخخ،، وانتي ماتسمعين الا الكلام اللي يعجبج واللي مايعجبج تسدي اذنج عنه."
أحمد:" صباااااااح الخير أيتها الأميرة الحالمة.."
سمر:" عن السخافة اثنينكم."
سيف:" لوسمحتي احترمي اللي اكبر منج، وقوووومي ساعدي الوالدة الخدامة بره مشغولة."
سمر:" أنا قايمة مب علشانكم، علشان الوالدة بس."
وبعد ماراحت سمر،ظل سيف ياكل بالمقبلات وبعد ماخلص صحنه كان بمد يده بصحن اخوه، لكن أحمد ادارك الأمر وضربه على يده..
أحمد:" وتمد يدك بصحني.. انت ماتشبع ولاتصبر، خلصت اللي عندك داير على ممتلكاتي..ياأخي أصبر شوي.."
سيف:" والله جوووعاااااااان ما أكلت من البارحة."
أحمد:" اووووه غريبة أنت ماتفوت العشاء."
سيف:" ومن قال لك اني مفوت العشاء.. بس جوعان لأني متعشي من المغرب من جذي بطني يصوصو."
أحمد:" والغدى وصل والحين بطنك مابصوصو بعوعو."
خلود سمعت آخر جملة وضحكت عليه:" ههههههههههه."
سيف:" وانتي تضحكين على شنو، جيبي الأكل وانتي ساكته."
خلود وبدلع:" يمـــه شوفي سيفووو كل يصرخ علي ويزفني."
أم محمد:" يمه سيف أنت اكبر منها لاتخل راسك براسها، وهذي أختك لصغيرة."
سيف يرد عليها وهو ياكل:" يمه خلود وايد دليعة.. وحساسة زياده عن اللزوم."
أم محمد:" ماعليه يمه بعد انت الكبير ومايصير كل يوم سالفتكم جذي."
سيف:" ان شاءالله، على أمرج يالغالية."
ظلوا كلهم ياكلون الا أم محمد كانت سرحانه وبالها مشغول.. إنتبهت لها سمر وسألتها..
سمر:" يمه شفيج ؟ من قعدنا وانتي مااكلتي شي، في شي شاغل بالج؟"
أحمد:" يعني ماتعرفين حبيب القلب محمد."
سمر:" أيوووة، بس والله صج البيت بدونة مايسوى."
سيف:" بل بل عليكم انتوا الثنتين يعني احنا مانملي عينكم.. والا حنا اولاد الجيران وماندري."
خلود:" محمد غير."
سيف:" وانتي محد طلب رايج."
أم محمد طالعته، وقالت:" أنتوا كلكم عيالي، ونور البيت بس تعرفون محمد أخوكم الكبير.."
سيف:" الله كريم بس يالله محمد له نكهة وطعم غير بالبيت."
أحمد:" وانت تشبيهاتك كلها بالأكل ،يا أخي خل تشبيهاتك سنعه شوي."
سيف:" وش فيها تشبيهاتي حليلها تجنن."
أحمد:" أقووول كمل غداك، وقم ذاكر عندك امتحانات."
سمر:" وأنا بعد عندي إمتحانات بقوم اذاكر."
أحمد:" قبل لاتقومين، تركي عنج هالقصص وانتبهي لدراستج."
سمر:" ان شاءالله.. يمه تامريني شي قبل لا أطلع لغرفتي؟"
أم محمد:" لايمه بس انتبهي لدراستج مثل ماقال اخوج."
وبعد خمس دقايق..
خلود:" الحمدلله، أنا بروح أطالع التلفزيون شوي."
أم محمد:" وانتي ماعندج امتحانات؟"
خلود:" عندي."
أحمد:" أجل وش له اطالعين التلفزيون؟ روحي ذاكري وخرابيطج هذي مابتطير، يالله قومي."
خلود وبتأفف:" زييييين.."
وقاطعهم سيف اللي للحين ماشبع:" يمه فيه غدى والا خلص؟"
احمد:" لعن ابوه انت ماتشبع.. صار لك ساعتين وانت تاكل."
سيف:" وانت وش يخصك، جوعان خلني آكل."
أم محمد:" يمه خله ياكل.. في خير عندنا ."
سيف ويبي يحر أخوه:" تسلمين يالغاااااااالية.. أمممم أممم."
أحمد:" زين واذا صادك التخمة لاتجي تركض ودوني المستشفى ماحد بوديك."
أم محمد:" ليش تفاول على أخوك جذي يا احمد."
أحمد:" أنا ما افاول عليه ولامنعته من الأكل، بس كل شي يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده، وأكله الزايد بضره ماينفعه.. وانا لوما أحبه مانصحته."
سيف وقف عن الأكل وحس انه صج مصخها شوي..:" أنا آسف، الحمدلله وماراح أكررها مرة ثانيه.. عن اذنكم بروح اذاكر لي شوي."
أم محمد:" الله يعطيك العافية ان شاءالله."
سيف:" وياج يالغالية."
أحمد:" وانا بعد يمه استأذن بروح أنادي الخدامه تجي تشيل الأغراض."
أم محمد:"بارك الله فيك.. وعساني أشوفك ومحمد عرسان واشوف عيالكم."
أحمد:" ان شاءالله، بس انا مب الحين محمد اول."
وطلع أحمد من غرفة الطعام وظلت امه تفكر بمحمد اللي من سافر ما اتصل." مدري وش فيه هالولد من سافر ما طمنى عليه، أخاف صار فيه شي.. ان شاءالله اذا رجع بومحمد بخليه يتصل له."

ولاتنسو ردودكم الحلوه

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 

ماحد عجبته القصه والله انه حلو 
خليتوني ازعل منكم 
طحتو من عيني 
واني اقول بدخل وباشزف الردود

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يعطيك ربي الف عافية
على المجهود الرائع
وننتظر باقي القصة 
انا الحقيقة متحمس ابغي اعرف
ايش صار بالنهاية الى شوق
لانها من جد تكسر بالخاطر
كان ودي اقتل ام عبدالله الجلبة :rocket: 
الله يكون بعون شوق

تقبلي مروري اختي البسيط
تحياتي

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم
بصراحه عطيتني الامل 

وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم
بصراحه عطيتني الامل 

وجزاك الله الف خير 

وتسلم

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
وهده 

الجزء الثالث

"تعبت يافيصل تعبت، ماأقدر أتحمل أكثر من جذي، صدقني أنا ماقدر اسعدك."
فيصل:" لاتقولين جذي صدقيني أنا مابي غير سلامتج وبس."
نجود:" بس ياعمري...."
فيصل:" لابس ولا شي، إنتي وجودج عندي يغنيني عن كل شي .. صدقيني ياحبيبتي."
نجود والدمعه معلقه بعينها:" وأنا ماقدر أستغني عنك، بس مو معناته أحرمك من أبسط شي لعيال."
فيصل يطالعها بنظرة كلها حب وحنية وهوماسك يدها:" وأنا راضي باللي الله كاتبه لي، رب العالمين قال:{ وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم.} وانا يكفيني وجودج يمي وانج تحبيني."
ماقدرت تمسك نفسها ونزلت دموعها على خدها،حست إنها ظالمة فيصل معاها، كانت عارفة ان كلامه هذا كله علشان يهديها وينسيها السالفة، لكنها مستحيل تنسى 
نجود:" الله يخليك لي ولايحرمني منك يارب."
كانت تكلمة وهي تصيح، رفع راسها ومسح دموعها بيده، وباسها على راسها:" لاعاد أشوف هالدموع مرة ثانية تراها غاليه، يالله عااااد خليني اشوف ابتسامتج الحلووة."
طالعته وابتسمت، وكانت تقول في خاطرها:" ياليت أقدر أحقق لك هالأمنية، وأخليك أسعد إنسان، بس..آآآه مابيدي شي اسويه لك."

نجود بنت خالة فيصل أم محمد هادئة وحبابة، تزوجت فيصل واللي ماكانت تواطنه أبداً، فيصل يحبها موووووت، شاب حلووو الملامح وطيب، يشتغل وياعمه بالشركة.حياته وزوجتة سعيدة لولا هالمشكلة اللي هم فيها..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
وفي بيت شيخة
بدور:" واللي يسلمج يمه شوفي لها حل، صار لها اسبوعين ماداومت ومايصير نخلي ابوها ينفذ اللي براسة."
شيخة:" مدري وش اسوي ، أخاااف اذا كلمت ابوي يسوي مشكله معاه وتكبر السالفة."
بدور:" الله ينتقم من هالظالم اللي مايخاف ربه."
شيخة:" لا أدعين."
بدور:" هذا ظالم.."
شيخة:" والله يحاسبه يابدور، مو الناس اللي تحاسب ولاياخذ الحق الا رب العالمين."
بدور:" بس وشوق مايصير نخليها جذي."
شيخة وبحزن:" ان شاءالله، ان شاءالله نلقى لها حل."
وبعد دقايق من سكوتهم..
بدور:" أنا لقيت حل... يمه ام عبدالله انتي تعرفينها ماترد لج طلب، يمكن اذا كلمتيها تقدر تقنع ابوعبدالله يرد شوق المدرسة."
شيخة:" واذا سألتني من وين عرفت السالفة وش اقول لها؟"
بدور وبحيرة:" مدري قولي لها هديل قالت لي."
شيخة اللي مااقتنعت بردها:" لالالا وبعدين اطيح السالفة براس المسكينة هديل.. لامايصير."
بدور:" اجل وش انسوي؟!"
شيخة:" انا راح اعرف من ام عبدالله وبدون مااجذب، عطيني التلفون بسرعه."
بدور:" ان شاءالله."
وسكتت بنتها حتى تتكلم بالتلفون..
شيخة:" ألوو، السلام عليكم."
هدى:" وعليكم السلام.."
شيخة:" ممكن أكلم أم عبدالله."
هدى:" ممكن بس من اقول لها؟"
شيخة:" ام مازن."
وتركت هدى السماعه وركضت لأمها ونفسها شوي وينقطع..
هدى:" يمــ ـة أم ، أم مازن بالتلفون تبي تكلمج."
أم عبدالله بإستغراب:" وش تبي ؟"
هدى:" وش دراني روحي لها وكلميها."
ماردت عليها وراحت تكلم أم مازن..
أم عبدالله:" ألووو."
شيخة:" السلام عليكم.."
أم عبدالله:" هلااا وعليكم السلام، شخبارج يالبدرة؟"
شيخة:" بخير الله يسلمج، شخبارج انتي؟ وش أخبار لعيال؟"
أم عبدالله:" بخيرالحمدلله، يسرج الحال."
شيخة وبدون مقدمات:" وش اخبار شوق؟"
ام عبدالله واللي نغزها قلبها من هالسؤال:" بخير الحمدلله صارت أحسن."
شيخة:" مدامها صارت أحسن اجل وش اللي يمنعها تروح المدرسة؟؟"
ام عبدالله توترت وماعرفت ترد عليها:" هي...هي..."
قاطعتها شيخة:" بدور بنتي وياها بصف وتقول صار لها اسبوعين ماداومت؟ ليش فيها شي يمنعها غير مرضها؟"
أم عبدالله:".............................." ظلت ساكته وحست انها بتختنق وماعرفت وش تقول لها، كانت خايفة منها."
شيخة وبحده شوي:" ماجاوبتيني ياام عبدالله، وش اللي يمنعها؟ في شي غير مرضها صح كلامي؟؟"
حست ان الكلام ضاع منها، واحتارت وش تقول،وقالت لها:" اي صح كلامج."
وقالت لها كل السالفة، وطبعاً ماقالت لها انها حصلت ضرب من ابوها لأنها راح تسوي لها مشاكل. وقالت شيخة لأم عبدالله انها لازم تقنع ابوعبدالله يرد شوق المدرسة والا راح تسوي لهم مشاكل هم في غنى عنها.. وافقت أم عبدالله وهي تسب وتلعن بشوق واليوم اللي شافتها فيه وربت فيه بهالبيت.

وفي بيت شيخة بعد ماسكرت السماعة..
بدور:" هايمه وش قالت سحيلة أم....
وقبل لاتكمل قاطعتها أمها:"أولا عيب تقولين مثل هالكلام مهماً كان هي اكبر منج ولازم تحترمينها، وثانيا كنتي يمي وش له اعيد واكرر."
بدور:" آسفة، بس تتوقعين انها تقدر تقنع بوعبدالله يرد شوق؟"
شيخة:" حبيبتي بدور انتي ادعي لها وان شاءالله كل شي يمر على خير، ويالله قومي جهزي نفسج بنروح بيت يدج."
بدور:" الا ذكرتيني يمه محمد متى برد من السفر؟"
شيخة:" ياحبيبي يامحمد والله وحشني، مدري فيه بسأل ابوي والا خالج أحمد أكيد يعرف متى برد."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

" الله ياسحر وش هالزين، حلاج يوم عن يوم يزيد."
سحر:" حبيبتي أنا من يووومي حلووة والا عندج راي ثاني."
ميثة:" لا أبداً بس أقصج انج صايرة قمر وحلاج زايد."
سحر:" عااارفة، بس قولي لااله الاالله لاتحسديني."
ميثة:" أناااا احسدج، افاااا ماهقيتها منج."
سحر:" زيييين أمزح معااااج خلاااص."
ميثة:" مااااعليه تعودنااا، الا بسألج.."
سحر:" سألي وياكثر اسألتج.."
ميثة:" الحين أنا ياكثر أسألتي؟؟؟ خلاااص مابسأل."
سحر:" اوووهوو علينا، سألي سألي.."
ميثة:" زين بسأل، ماقلتي لي وش أخبار حبيب القلب؟"
سحر:" منوووو."
ميثة وهي تغمز لها:" علينااااا ، يعني من غير محمد؟ الااذا فيه واحد ثاني وانا مدري؟"
سحر:" لاثاني ولاثالث.. بس تصدقين مدري فيه!!"
ميثة بإستغراب:" شلووون؟؟"
سحر:" والله مدري مسافر صار له أكثر من أسبوعين وماعرف اخباره.. وودي أزور بيت خالتي."
ميثة وهي تلعب بالتلفون:" زين ليش ماتزورينهم؟"
سحر:" لا مب الحين، انتظر محمد يرد وبعدين اروح."
ميثة:" والله مدري براحتج.."
وبعد دقايق ...
سحر:" ميثوووو..."
ميثة:" عيونها.. آمري.."
سحر:" وش أخبار اللي خبري خبرج؟"
ميثة:" من بالضبط؟؟؟"
سحر:" علي هالحركاااات عبدالعزيز من يعني؟؟"
ميثة:"اييييه عزوز..."
سحر وهي تضحك:" هههههههههه دلعتيه بعد، اقوول طلعي اللي عندج.. وراج سوالف انتي."
ميثة:" انتي تعرفيني زين ما اخش عليج شي."
سحر:" يالله قووولي اللي عندج.."
ميثة:" أمممم بصراااحة، ودي أشوفه.."
سحر:" جنيتي انتي الظاهر........."
ميثة:" مجنوووونه بحبه.. والله صدقيني هذا غييييييييييير.. كلاااامة غير، كل شي فيه غيييييييير.."
سحر:" ههههههههههه والله جنّت هالبنت ، هييييييي انتيييي وين سرحتي والله خبال اللي فيج هذا مب حب.."
ميثة:" هذا الحب ياخبله.."
سحر:" هذا خبال مب حب.. وش فيج ميثة صيري عاقلة هذا مثله مثل غيره اللي عرفتيهم.."
ميثة:" لا ياسحر صدقيني هذا غير غير عنهم ومع الايام بثبت لج."
سحر:" اقوووول خلج بأحلامج."
وقامت يم المراية تعدل في روحها، وتفكر في محمد اللي تمووووت عليه، وتبني أحلامها وآمالها فيه..

ميثة صديقة سحر، شكلها عادي إلا إن ألوان الطيف تصبغ وجهها وهي وسحر بالجامعه، وميثة من النوع اللعوب يحب بتعرف على الشباب حتى سحر، اللي جمالها آسر الشباب، واللي الكل يحسدها عليه، شعرها طويل وناعم ، وكل يوم لها ستايل غير، تحب التغيير.لكن تكبرها وغرورها مخرب عليها ومكره فيها بعض البنات بالجامعه، تحب محمد ولد خالتها وعاقده آمال كبيرة على الزواج منه.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كان ابومحمد قاعد على الكنبه يطالع الاخبار بالتلفزيون.. وخلود قاعده يمه تبيه يغير القناة علشان اطالع برنامجها.. وأم محمد تسوي له الشاي..
أم محمد يوم خلصت والخدامة جابت الشاي:" بسألك يابومحمد."
ابومحمد:" آمري.."
ام محمد:" مايآمر عليك عدو.. بس محمد طول بهذي السفرة ومن سافر ما اتصل ، هو متى برد؟"
ابومحمد:" كلها يومين ويكون يمج."
ام محمد:" ان شاءالله، الله يسمع منك."
خلود:" يمه محمد مب اول مرة يسافر، وانتي كل مرة نفس الموال تقولينه."
ام محمد:" هذا ضناي، واذا كبرتي وصار عندج عيال بتعرفين معنى كلامي."
خلود وبدلع:" يمه لاتقولين جذي، ومن قال اني بطلع من البيت أنا بقعد معاج ويا ابوي."
ابومحمد:"ههههههه والله اخاف العكس."
خلود وهي قايمه:" يبببببببببه لاتقول جذي."
أبو محمد:" ههههههههههه شوفي استحت وقامت.."
ام محمد:"ماعليك منها تدلع عليك."
وبين ماهم يسولفون ويطالعون التلفزيون دخلت بدور ومازن الصالة..
" السلااااااااااام عليكم.."
" وعليكم السلاااام والرحمة.."
بدور:" شخبارك يدي؟ شخبارج يدتي؟"
وردوا عليها اثنينهم مع بعض:" بخير الله يحفظج."
مازن:" وشخباركم بعـــــد؟"
ابومحمد:" بخير، وانت شخبارك؟ وش مسوي بعـــد؟"
بدور:" قووول وش مومسوي.."
مازن:" سكتي انتي محد كلمج."
ام محمد:" مازن عيب حبيبي، وين امكم؟"
مازن:" كانت ورانا، يمكن راحت الحديقة تعرفينها لازم تقطف لها جم وردة."
ابومحمد:" وهذي هي وصلت..."
شيخة:" السلام عليكم.."
ردوا عليها كلهم:" وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله."
شيخة:" شخبارك يبه..؟ شخبارج يمه؟"
أبومحمد:" بخير الله يسلمج ويحفظج."
أم محمد:" بخير يابنيتي..شخبارج انتي ؟ من زماااان مامريتوا البيت عسى ماشر؟"
شيخة:" لا مافي شي بس تعرفين امتحانات مايصير اطلع عنهم."
ام محمد:" اييييه الله يوفقهم ان شاءالله، وهذا اخوانج بعد يدرسون، وهالامتحانات ولاتخلص."
بدور:" أقوووول يدي متى بيرجع خالي من السفر؟"
ابومحمد:" ان شاءالله بعد يومين ثلاثة.. هو الخبر عند حمد انا مدري بالضبط متى برد."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله يرد بالسلامة، والله خاطرنا فيه.."
ام محمد:" يااااارب.." 
ابومحمد:" انا طالع تبين شي يا ام محمد."
ام محمد:" مشكور ماتقصر مابي الا سلامتك."
مازن:" وووويييين يدي ماقعدت ويانا.."
ابومحمد:" وين اقعد وانت من وصلت قابلت هالتلفزيون.."
بدور:"ههههههههه كأنه ماعندنا تلفزيون بالبيت مايقدر يفارقه بالمرررة.."
مازن:" كيفي انتي مالج شغل فيني.."
ابومحمد:" هههههههه ماعليه خليه يستنانس.."
وطلع ابومحمد وخلاهم براحتهم، كانت بدور قاعده ومستملة، من سوالف أمها وجدتها.. 
بدور:" يدتي وينها سمر؟"
ام محمد:" فوق بغرفتها...اذا تبينها روحي لها."
بدور:" عن اذنكم."
مازن:" اذونج وياج خخخخ.."
طالعته وهي ماشية وماردت عليه.. وصلت فوق عند غرفة سمر ودقت الباب..
سمر:" تفضل..الباب مفتووح.."
بدور:" السلاااااااام عليكم.."
سمر وبابتسامة:" هلاااا وعليكم السلاااام."
بدور:" شخبارج ياأحلى خاله.."
سمر:" بخيردامج بخير، بس لاتناديني خاله أحس اني كبر يدتي.."
بدور:" من عيوني..سموووورة."
سمر:"ههههههه، ماقلتي لي وش اخبارج بالدراسة؟"
بدور:" والله عال العال، ومابقى شي على الامتحانات."
سمر:" ركزي زين نبيج تجينا الجامعه."
بدور:" لاتخافين علي، انا قدها وقدود جايتكم الجامعه جايتكم."
سمر:" ان شاااااااااءالله."
بدور:" وانتي شخبار امتحاناتج؟"
سمر:" والله ماشي حالي،، وان شاءالله خير."
بدور:" بالتوفيق ان شاءالله، يالله عن اذنج.."
سمر باستغراب:" وووووين؟؟"
بدور:" بنزل بخليج تكملين مذاكرتج."
سمر وهي تعدل كتبها:" تعااالي زين، انا مخلصة قعدي بسولف وياج."
بدور:"اووووووووكي..،" وبعد ماسكتت شوي سألتها:" وينها خلود ؟"
سمر:" المفروض تحت اطالع برنامجها."
بدور:" غريبة ماشفتها تحت..يمكن بغرفتها؟!"
سمر:" يمكن.."
وبعد ماخلصت سمر من ترتيب كتبها:" أمممممممم .."
بدور:" شفيج؟ عندج شي تبين تقولينه؟"
سمر:" اييييه، ابي اسألج عن شوق شخبارها؟"
بدور واللي من سمعت اسم شوق تغيرت ملامح وجهها، وظلت ساكته وسرحانه..وردت سألتها سمر:" وش فيج سكتي؟ وين راح تفكيرج؟"
بدور:" ماراح مكان، بس أفكر بشوق."
سمر واللي حست ان في شي:" وش فيها شوق؟ خبريني تراج تعصبين الواحد وتوترينة."
طالعتها بدور وبعيونها الدمعه، وقالت لها كل اللي صار، لحد الاتصال اللي صار بين امها وام عبدالله اليوم.
سمر:" اللي مايخاف ربه، سكير ومايدري عنها وبعد يطلعها من المدرسة.. آآآخ بس لو ابوي يدري."
بدور:" لااااااااااا ، لازم مايدري يدي والا بتصير مشكلة عوووودة واحنا في غنى عنها."
سمر:" لاتخافين مابقول، بس أنا اتمنى ان الله يساعدها وترجع المدرسة المكسينة حراام ماتستاهل.."
بدور:" الله يسمع منج.."
وسكتت شوي وردت قالت لها:" سمــر ، بقولج شي بعد.."
سمر وبقلق:" قوولي وش فيه بعد؟"
بدور:" انا عرفت انها تصير لنا.."
سمر:" شنووووو؟ اكييييد اللي قالت لج اختي شيخة."
بدور:" ايييه بس لاتقولين لها اني قلت لج شي لأني وعدتها اني ما اقول شي."
سمر:" ان شااااءالله ماراح اتكلم لاتصير مشاكل."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

حمد كان قاعد بالديوانية يحارس طارق يمر عليه، وكان توه ماسك التلفون بدق عليه والا باب الديوانية منفتح وداخل منه طارق..
حمد:" ولد حلااااااال توني بدق عليك.."
طارق:" السلااام عليكم.."
حمد:" وعليكم السلام... تفضل تفضل.."
طارق:" زاد فضلك."
حمد واللي مو عارف من وين يبدأ كلامه:" الله يحيك، والله نورت المكان بوجودك."
طارق:" المكان منور بأهله.."
حمد:" مشكووووور.." 
وسكت حمد شوي وقال:" والله مدري وش اقول لك ياخوي، انا اليوم لما شفتك بالشركة حسيت انك موطبيعي، وبالك مشغول بشي، ومن جذي انا قلت لك تجي عندي اليوم.."
طارق ظل ساكت وماتكلم،ورد قال له حمد:" طارق انت قبل لاتكون موظف عندنا بالشركة انت اخوي وصديقي."
طارق:" مشكور ياحمد،بس...."
حمد:" بس شنو ياحبيبي قوول لي وش اللي شاغل بالك، يمكن اقدر اساعدك."
طارق واللي ارتاح شوي من كلام حمد:" مدري وش اقول ولاادري من وين أبدأ."
حمد:" أبدأ من المكان اللي يريحك."
طارق:" إنت كنت تعرف الوالد الله يرحمة..؟"
حمد:" والله التقيت فيه كم مرة الله يرحمة، وش فيه؟"
طارق:" كان ابوي متسلف من واحد مبلغ كبير، ومافي حد كان يدري بهذا الشي حتى الوالدة.. وماقدر يسدد الدين اللي عليه وباع البيت اللي حنا ساكنين فيه.."
حمد:" قبل لاتكمل ، وش ديونه هذي اللي تتكلم عنها؟"
طارق:" ابوي كان ماخذ السلفه هذي علشان اخواني وعلشان كل واحد فينا يكمل دراسته، ويصرف على البيت وعلى خواتي واخواني بعد، وانت تعرف انه طلع تقاعد ومعاشة مايكفينا ابداً،وانا بذاك الوقت كنت توني متخرج وماقدر اساعده ولابجزء بسيط...."
حمد:" كمل كلامك ليش سكت؟"
طارق:"أكمل شنو ياحمد، الرجال جاي يبي بيته، يقول لي انا بعطيكم مهله ثلاثة اشهر حتى نفضي له البيت، انا من وين اطلع لنا بيت بهذا الوقت القصير، واشلون اخبر امي عن السالفة اخاف يصيدها شي..والله قهر."
حمد حس بالقهر والضيق اللي عايشه طارق،وظل ساكت يفكر بحل لهذي المشكلة واحتار معاه، وبعد فتره من الهدوء اللي ساد بينهم..
حمد:" طارق توكل على وان شاءالله بحلها لك."
طارق باستغراب:" وشلون بتحلها؟"
حمد:" اقووول لك خلها على الله ثمٍ علي وبتنحل ان شاءالله."
طارق والحيرة باينة على وجهه:" والله حيرتني وياك.."
وبعد هالسالفة ظلوا يسولفون عن مشاغل الشركة والمشاريع، وبعد كم ساعه طلع طارق وراح بيتهم وهو يدعي ان حمد يحل له هالمشكلة، وظل حمد يفكر وماانتبه لنفسه الا والاذان يأذن..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
أم فيصل:" سحر حبيبتي.."
سحر وهي تلعب بشعرها:" هلا يمه آمري."
أم فيصل:" ودج تيين وياي بيت خالتج أم محمد؟"
سحر:" مدري، آروح؟"
أم فيصل:" ايييييه انتي نسيتي ان حنا من سافر محمد مازرناهم."
سحر:" اجل عطيني عشردقايق واكون جاهزه."
أم فيصل:" بس سرعي شوي."
وبعد ماطلعت سحر لغرفتها، دخل فيصل البيت..
فيصل:" السلااام عليكم يااحلى أم.."
ام فيصل:" هلااا وعليكم السلام حبيبي.."
فيصل:"شخبارج يمه؟"
ام فيصل:" بخير الحمدلله، انت شخبارك؟ من زمان مامريت البيت لاانت ولانجود؟"
فيصل واللي بدت على وجهه لمحة حزن:" مشاغل يمه.. ان شاءالله ازوركم ونجود وقت ثاني، الحين انا بروح البيت وبعد شوي باخذ نجود وبنروح بيت خالتي ."
ام فيصل واللي حسته يتهرب من سؤالها:" يمه انا حاسة ان اللي شاغلك عنا مو الشغل شي ثاني وانا عارفة شنو هالشي.."
فيصل:" وش تقصدين؟"
ام فيصل:" انت عارف وش اقصد مايحتاج اقول لك."
فيصل:" ارجوج يمه لاتفتحين هالموضوع مووقته، انا طالع تامريني شي؟"
ام فيصل:" مابي غير سلامتك، واسمع كلامي"
فيصل وهو يطالعها بحزن:" مع السلامه."
وبعد ماطلع نزلت سحر من فوق..
سحر:" تكلمين من ؟"
ام فيصل:" أخوج فيصل.. يالله مشينا."
سحر واللي مستغربه من سرحان امها:" يالله.."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانت أم محمد وشيخة والبنات قاعدين بالصالة، وقفوا كلام لما دخلت عليهم خالتهم أم فيصل وسحر والعنود.
أم فيصل: السلام عليكم ياجماعة.
ردوا عليها بصوت واحد:" وعليكم السلام.."
سحر فصخت عباتها وقعدت يم سمر بعد ماسلمت على خالتها وبناتها، أما العنود راحت على طول وقعدت يم خلود وراحوا في سوالف مالها أول ولا آخر.
سمر:" شلونج سحر من زمان مامريتي البيت والا مانستاهل من غير.."
وقطعت عليها كلامها حتى محد يسمعها:" سكتي شفيج، لا بس تعرفين الجامعه ومشاغلها وانا مااقدر أجيكم من غير أمي، والسالفة مومثل ماانتي فاهمتها."
سمر:" اي قلتي لي."
سحر:" اوووه شفيج، مو مصدقتني يعني؟"
سمر:" لالا مصدقتج صدقيني."
سحر كانت تبي تسأل سمر عن محمد بس كانت تحاول تبين إنها ثقيلة شوي، أما سمر فكانت عارفة حركات سحر. ونطت يمهم بدور وقعدت معاهم..
بدور:" أففف ملل حجي النسوان مايملون."
سمر:" وانتي وش مقعدج وياهم؟"
بدور:" قلت أحاول أستوعب شيقولون ماقدرت، الا هذي تطلقت واللي تركها زوجها واللي ماتييب عيال وشفتي فلانة والطبخة الفلانية وسويتها وماسويتها ينفخون الراس."
سمر:" هههههههههههههه هذي سوالفهم عمرها مابتتغير."
سحر بملل من سوالف بدور:" سمر وش كنا نتكلم فيه من شوي؟"
سمر:" ولاشي كنا نتكلم عن جيتج البيت."
بدور:" أي صج سحر ليش ماتيين بيت يدي من سافر خالي محمد؟"
سحر انقهرت من سؤالها بس حاولت تبين طبيعية وحبت تقهرها بعد شوي:" لامن قال جذي، بس مشاغل الجامعه وامتحاناتنا غير عن المدارس."
سمر واللي استدركت الموضوع:" لاياسحر هم بعد لاتنسين عندهم أكثر من مادة وامتحاناتهم بدت واحنا بعدنا هذا الأسبوع."
سحر انقهرت زود منها:" حبيبتي مهماً كان موادهم أسهل من الجامعه."
بدور وحبت تغير السالفة:" سمووورة متى بيرجع خالي من السفر؟"
سحر استانست من سؤال بدور بس خاب أملها لما سمعت الجواب..
سمر:" مدري أخوي أحمد أكيد يعرف متى بيرجع."
بدور:" والله وحشنا خالي، ان شاءالله يرجع بالسلامة."
سمر:" الله يسمع منج."
وبين ماهم يسولفون، سمعوا جرس الباب يدق، وقامت خلود تشوف منو بالباب.. وكان أخوها سيف يبي يدخل علشان بروح غرفته..وبعد ماتغطوا دخل.
سيف:" السلام عليكم.. شخبارج خالتي؟"
أم فيصل:" وعليكم السلام، هلا وغلا انا بخير الحمدلله، انت شخبارك؟ وش مسوي ويا الدراسة؟"
سيف:" تمام الحمدلله، وهذا احنا ياخالتي ليل ونهار مجودين هالكتب وناكل فيهم."
بدور:" ههههههههههههه خالي وش اللي تاكلة بالضبط منهم."
سيف:" آكل كل شي، الحروف الأرقام."
أم فيصل:"الله يوفقك ان شاءالله ويسهل عليكم الامتحانات."
ام محمد:" الله يسمع منج."
سيف:" ان شاءالله..، اووووه سحر هني!! شخبارج؟"
سحر:" بخير الحمدلله، وش اخبارك انت؟"
سيف مايحب سحر وايد، ويحب يقهرها أكثر:" والله توج سامعه أخباري." قال لها هالجملة وراح فوق. سحر انقهرت من تصرفة هذا وعصبت..
سحر:" سمر انتي لازم توقفين اخوج عند حده شفتيه شلون يعاملني كأني وحده من الشارع."
سمر:" مكرمة حبيبتي، انتي تعرفينة اسلوبه وان شاءالله بقول له لاتكدرين خاطرج."
سحروبتأفف: "زيييييييين بنشوف وش بتسوين."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
فيصل وهو ينادي نجود:" يالله عجلي شوي، صلاة العشاء فاتتني وانتي للحين ماجهزتي."
نجود:"الحين.... لحظة، وهذا انا جهزت."
فيصل يطالعها بإبتسامة:".......
نجود:" شفيك اطالعني جذي اول مرة تشوفني.!"
فيصل وبهبل شوي:"هااا..لا بس صايرة حلووووة."
نجود حست ان وجهها بدت ألوانه تتغير:" اقوووول فيصل الصلااااااة."
فيصل:" اي الحين الحين مشينا."
بالسيارة وهم رايحين بيت أبوها..
نجود:" حبيبي."
فيصل واللي يذوووب وهويسمعها منها:"هلا حبيبتي آمري."
نجود:"انت اليوم زرت خالتي؟"
فيصل:"اي ليش تسألين؟"
نجود:" ولاشي بس مجرد سؤال."
فيصل واللي مستغرب من سؤالها:" انتي عادة ماتسأليني، في خاطرج شي تبين تقولينه؟"
نجود:" صدقني مافي شي بس مجرد سؤال خطر على بالي لاأكثر."
وظلوا ساكتين لين ماوصلوا بيت ابوها..قال فيصل:" يالله انا بروح اصلي.. وراد لج بعدين."
نجود:" يعني مابتنزل تسلم على امي؟"
فيصل:" بعدين لين رجعت، وابوج واخوانج اكيد بلقاهم بالجامع."
نجود:" زين انتبه لنفسك."
فيصل وهو يطالعها بلمحة حزن:" نفسي عندج."
ومشت السيارة وظلت واقفة مكانها اطالعه وهو رايح، وظلت تفكر فيه وفي الحال اللي هم فيها. وبعد خمس دقايق انتبهت لنفسها ودخلت البيت..
نجود وهي فاتحة الباب وبإبتسامة عريضة:" السلاااااااااااام عليكم."
وردوا عليها كلهم:" وعليكم السلام والرحمة."
وقاموا خلود والعنود من مكانهم وراحوا يحضنونها لأنهم من زماااان ماشافوها، وثنتينهم يحبونها لأنها تقعد دوووم وياهم وتسولف. غير عن سمر وسحر وبدور اللي يطردونهم ومايخلونهم يسمعون سوالفهم.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## حورالعين666

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانت قاعده على الكنبة اللي بالصالة، تنتظر ابوعبدالله يرجع من بره، والبنات كانت كل وحده فيهم بغرفتها ولاهيه بنفسها، وعبدالله آخر العنقود كان يلعب كرة بالحوش اللي بره، وبعد ربع ساعه وصل ابوعبدالله.
أم عبدالله:" هلا ابوعبدالله."
ابوعبدالله واللي كان صاحي ذاك الوقت، وللحين مابدى دوااامة بالسهر:" اشوفج اليوم مسوية لي استقبال، مو من عوايدج."
ام عبدالله:" وش دعوة يابوعبدالله ،كل يوم انا استقبلك بس انت اللي ماتخلي بالك."
أبوعبدالله:" اي اي.." وقعدعلى الكرسي وهو يطالع الساعه ويتأفف .
أم عبدالله:" ابوعبدالله أبيك بكلمة راس."
ابوعبدالله:" انا قلت هالإستقبال وراه شي."
ام عبدالله:" انت تعال الغرفة واعلمك السالفة."
وبعد ماركبوا فوق ودخلوا غرفتهم،سكرت أم عبدالله الباب وقعدت على الكرسي وبعد تردد وتفكير:" ابوعبدالله والله مدري اشلون ابدأ الموضوع و...."
قاطعها:" ابدأي وخلصيني.."
ام عبدالله وبدون مقدمات:" ابيك ترد شوق المدرسة"
انتبه لها وعيونه يطلع منها شرار، وبصوته الأجش:" شنووو شنوووو عيدي وش قلتي."
ام عبدالله:" مثل ماسمعت، لازم تردها المدرسة."
ابوعبدالله:" أنا كلمتي وحده وما اتراجع فيها."
ام عبدالله:" لازم تتراجع والا بتسبب لنا مشاكل."
ابوعبدالله:" شلون يعني مافهمت؟"
ام عبدالله وهي قايمة من على كرسيها ورايحه يمه:" البنت وراها سند يناخف منهم، واليوم اذا سكتوا بكرة لا، وانت تعرف من اقصد بالضبط."
ابوعبدالله:" وخلهم يسون اللي يسونه، هذي بنتي وانا حر فيها."
ام عبدالله:" ومصلحتنا احنا؟"
ابوعبدالله بإستغراب:" مافهمت؟"
ام عبدالله:" البنت يمكن يجينا من وراها خير، ولاتنسى انها قريبتهم واكيد مابقصرون عليها بشي لو إحتاجت، واحنا نقدر نستفيد منها."
ابوعبدالله ظل ساكت ويفكر:"........
ام عبدالله:"ام مازن درت انك طلعتها من المدرسة،وخفت انها تقول لأمها والااحد من اهلها،وتصير مشكلة احنا في غنى عنها،عاد انا قلت انردها المدرسة ويصيرخير اذا خلصت السنة."
ابوعبدالله وفي حيرة من أمره:" مدري خليني أفكر."
ام عبدالله:" مايحتاج تفكر ردها المدرسة ومابتخسر انت طيعني."
ابوعبدالله محتار وموعارف شنو يقول لها، وظل يقلب الأفكار براسة لين ماقال لها:"زين لنفرض انا رجعتها المدرسة وخلصت دراستها وقالوا لي بعدين لازم تكمل دراستها بالجامعه وش اسوي انا بعدين؟؟ واخاف اذا ماخليتها يعفسون الدنيا فوق راسي."
ام عبدالله:"انا اقووول لك ردها احسن وبس تخلص المدرسة زوجها وافتك منها،بس انا اقوول الحين لازم ترجعها، ومن الحين لين ماتخلص دراستها بينسونها وينسون السالفة أكيد."
ابوعبدالله واللي موواثق من قراره:" والله مدري محتار،بس تدرين سوي اللي يعجبج."
ام عبدالله والفرحة مو واسعتها:" هذا الكلااام السنع."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
شوق:" الباب مفتوح."
هديل دخلت بعد مادقت الباب:" شوق سمعتي آخر الأخبار؟"
شوق:"مايهمني."
هديل وهي ترفع راسها وتسألها:" ليش تقولين جذي؟ انتي بس لو تعرفين شنو الخبر."
شوق بعد ما باعدت راسها:" الاخبار كلها مثل بعض ماتفرق عندي."
هديل واللي مايأست من إناه تفرحهاوتجذب انتباها:" أمممم واذا قلت لج هذا خبر غير، تعطيني جم؟"
شوق واللي صار عندها شوية فضول:" اللي تبين."
هديل:" أكييييييييييد.؟"
شوق:" اي اكيد، بس انتي قولي هالخبر الغير على قولتج."
هديل وقفت مقابلها وقالت:" قررت وزارة المنزل إعادة شوق للمدرسة."
شوق ماصدقت الكلام اللي سمعته من اختها:" ماااصادق، انتي اكيد تمزحين."
هديل:" صدقييييييييني توني الحين سامعه امي تكلم ام مازن على جوالها وتقول لها بكرة بترجعين المدرسة."
شوق:" والله مومصدقة حاسة ان الأرض مو شايلتني من الفرحة، الله ياهديل لوتعرفين شلون انزاح هالهم واشلون ارتحت."
هديل:" الله يجعل ايامج كلها فرح، بس الظاهر بعض الناس نسو انهم يعطوني اللي ابي."
شوق:" افااااااا عليج انتي تآمرين بس."
هديل:" مايآمر عليج عدو، بس أبيج تسوين لي كيك."
شوق:" بس، من عيوني."
هديل:" تسلم لي عيونج ان شاءالله."

----------


## حزن العمر

حور العين
الله يعطيك العافية
خيوو وبانتظارك 
شكرا لك

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الله يعطي شيخة وبدور كل قوة وصحة
بارك الله فيهم ماقصرو ريحو قلبنا اشوي


ننتظر الباقي
حور العين
وتقبلي تحياتي



(ارجو تبين القصة واقعية او خيالية)

----------


## حورالعين666

الجزء الرابع

أبومحمد وهويطالع الملفات اللي بيده:" حمد ليش محمد ماحجز على الطيارة احسن له من السواقه بهالليل؟
حمد:" قلت له بس مايسمع الكلام يعاند وايد."
أبوحمد:" الله يهديه، بس أقول ياخوي انا سمعت إن الشركة اللي راح لها محمد عليها مشاكل."
حمد:" لايبه أنا متأكد من ان محمد سأل عن الشركة قبل لايتعاقد معاها، وانت تعرفه زين مايسوي شي الاوهو متأكد منه صح."
سكت حمد شوي وظل يفكر بمشكلة طارق وشلون يحلها، كان خايف يقول لأبوه وعمه ويسونها ليه سالفه.. وقال لنفسه:" أنا وعدت طارق اني أحل له هالسالفة ومايصير أخيب ظنه."
حمد:" يبه، عمي أنا أبيكم بسالفة، أقصد مشكله بس مستحي منكم."
أبوه:" وان من متى تستحي انت لسانك أطول من الشيطان."
حمد بإستنكار:" أنااااا، حرااااااام عليك يبه،." وطلع لسانه يقيسه وهويقول:" شوف لساني قصير."
أبوه:" عيييييييب ياولد اطلع لسانك بره، والله انك جاهل مورجال."
حمد:" افاااااااا الحين صرت ولد."
أبومحمد:" وش فيكم، خله يقول المشكلة اللي عنده."
حمد:" أشكر جهودك عمي، احم احم انتوا تعرفون ابوطارق الله يرحمه الموظف اللي عندنا بالشركة."
ابوه:" الله يرحمه وش فيه؟"
حمد:"الله يسلمكم ويخليكم ابوطارق على حياته كان متسلف مبلغ كبير من عند واحد، وماقدر المسكين يسدد الفلوس اللي عليه واضطر يبيع البيت. وطبعاُ مافي احد من عياله يدري بالسالفة الايوم جاهم الرجال يطالب بالبيت."
أبومحمد:" ومن هذا اللي تسلف من عنده ابوطارق؟"
حمد:" والله مدري ماسألته، والمشكلة انه عاطنهم مهله ثلاثة أشهر ويطلعون من البيت، والمسكين أمه ماتدري بالسالفة وخايفين عليها، وماعنده مكان يسكن فيه وانا والحين وعدته اني اساعده واحل له المشكله وبصراحة متورط موعارف وش اسوي."
أبومحمد:" ابيك تتصل لطارق وتاخذ منه اسم الرجال اللي شرى البيت، وانا بتفاهم وياه."
ابوحمد:" وانا وياك بنوقف وياه، ابوطارق ماقصرايام حياته الله يرحمه."
حمد:" الله يرحمه، يعني الحين اطمن طارق واقول له انها بتنحل ان شاءالله."
ابوه:"اي ان شاءالله."
حمد:" يالله عن اذنكم تامروني شي انا رايح المكتب."
أبومحمد:" اي ياحمد محمد الحين متى بيرجع قلت لي؟"
حمد:" ليلة باجر ان شاءالله يكون بالديرة."
ابومحمد:" ان شاءالله."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
بعد ماخلص حمد الشغل مرعلى طارق واخذ منه الإسم، وراح بيتهم يتغدى وينام. وفي صالتهم كانت مريم ونوف وأمهم يطالعون التلفزيون. وبين ماهم يطالعون رن تلفون حمد كان عند مريم ماخذته منه.. وقبل لاترد طالعت إسم المتصل وكان أحمد ولد عمها.
مريم:" ألو.."
أحمد وهو مستغرب من اللي راد عليه:" ألو السلام عليكم."
مريم:" وعليكم السلام."
أحمد:" هذا موتلفون حمد"
مريم:" اي هذا هو."
أحمد:" منو إنتي نوف؟"
مريم:" لا أنا مريم.."
أحمد بشوية توتر:" اي هلا شخبارج مريم؟."
مريم:" بخير الله يسلمك، انت شخبارك والأهل؟"
أحمد:" كلنا بخير الحمدلله، بس ممكن تعطيني حمد أكلمه؟"
مريم:" حمد نايم،أصحيه لك؟"
أحمد:"لابس بتصل فيه بعدين، سلمي على خالتي أم حمد."
مريم:" ان شاءالله."
بعد ماسكرت التلفون سألتها أمها:" منو هذا اللي اتكلمين وياه؟"
مريم:" هذا أحمد ولد عمي، يسلم عليج يمه."
أم حمد:" الله يسلمج."
وبعد ماسكتت شوي، ردت قالت:" الا نسيت ماسألت حمد عن محمد متى بيرجع."
نوف اللي كانت اطالع التلفزيون واذنها وياهم:" حمد سمعته كأنه مدري يقول انه بكره بيرجع."
أم حمد:" الله يرده بالسلامة، لازم نزورهم اذا صج باجر"
مريم:" ان شاءالله يصير خير، الا وين ناصر؟"
نوف:" طلع ويا ربعه، بروحون الشاليه."
مريم:" اهااااا."
أم حمد:" روحي قعدي اخوج من رقاده لاينام لباجر."
مريم:" ان شاءالله."
وراحت اتقعد اخوها من النوم، وعطته تلفونه وقالت له:" اتصل فيك أحمد ."
حمد وهو يتثاوب:" ماقال وش يبي؟"
مريم:" مدري اتصل فيه واسأله، عن اذنك"
حمد:" اذنج معاج."
طلعت من غرفته وسكرت الباب، وتوه بقوم يغسل ويهه رن التلفون."
حمد:" الوو."
أحمد:" الوو السلام عليكم وينك ياأخي كل هذا نوووم ماصارت."
حمد:" كان التلفون عند مريم."
أحمد:"اي ادري، دردشت معاها شوي."
حمد:" هاااااااا وش قلت؟"
أحمد:" أمزززح معاك شفيك انت."
حمد:" اي على بالي بعد، زين وش تبي مزلزل الدنيا."
أحمد:" وين عمي؟
حمد:" الحين متصل علشان هالسؤال صج ماعندك سالفة."
أحمد:" هاهاها لاعندي سالفة، قول له في معاملات رست علينا، زين وابوي يبينا انفذ المشروع الجاي."
حمد واللي مايحب ينفذ اي مشروع:" لاااااااا واللي يرحم والديك لا، تعرفني زين ماأحب انفذ مشاريع علشان لين صار شي، مااطيح فيها وانزف مثل ذيج المرة."
أحمد:" لاياحبيبي هالمرة ابوي مُصرّ أكثر، وانا وانت محمد اللي بنفذ المشروع هالمرة."
حمد:" لاااا شكلنا بنروح في الباي باي."
أحمد:" شفيك لاتفاول، زين بسألك اتصلت بمحمد مايرد علي ، انت اتصلت فيه؟"
حمد:" اي اتصلت على تلفون الفندق ، وبكره بيوصل ان شاءالله."
أحمد:" ان شاءالله، يالله مع السلامه."
حمد:" الله يسلمك."
مريم تدرس سنة أولى بكلية العلوم، كانت تبي تدرس بره بس أخوها حمد مارضى وعارض سفرها بروحها حتى لوكانت للدراسة.. وقررت تدرس تمريض بعد ماإقتنعت باللي انفرض عليها. مريم تحب بنات عمها وماتفرق بين اي احد، الاإنها ماتحب سحر بسبب تصرفاتها وغرورها، وملامحها جداً حلوووة وناعمة ، أما نوف فهي بأول ثانوي تجاري ماتحب الإزعاج، بس لها نفس طباع اختها مريم.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانت قاعدة اطالع التلفزيون ويااختها العنود، وسحركانت تعدل أظافرها ورنّ التلفون..
سحر وبنبرة أمر:" قومي ردي."
العنود:" وليش ماتقومين والاتخافين على أظافيرج يتكسرون."
سحر:" قومي وبدون طوالة لسان."
العنود:" عساهم الكسر."
وقامت ترد على التلفون..
العنود:" الو، هلاااا وعليكم السلام ،بخيرالله يسلمك شخبار خالتي؟"
سحر اطالعها وتحاول تعرف منو اللي يكلمها، كانت العنود حابة تقهرها أكثر لماعرفت أن محمد بيرد من السفر باجر،
العنود:" اي ان شاءالله يرجع بالسلامة، أكييييييييييد أول الواصلين ههههههه، لاتنسى سلم على الأهل، مع السلامة."
وبعد ماسكرت السماعة طالعتها سحر وسألتها:" هذا منو؟"
العنود:" أحمد ولد خالتي."
سحربإستغراب:" وش كان يبي؟"
العنود:" مايبي شي بس كان يخبرنا ان محمد باجر برد من السفر، ويبيني اقول للواده."
سحر ماصدقت اللي تسمعه وركضت لغرفتها تتصل لميثة تخبرها، وبعد ما اتصلت لها نزلت لأمها المطبخ..
أم فيصل:" غريبة الاداخله المطبخ؟"
سحر:" ليش يعني مايصير ادخله؟"
أم فيصل:" لابس انتي عمرج مادخلتيه وش معنى الحين!"
سحر:" لا اليوم غيييييييير."
ام فيصل:" وش فيه غير؟ مافهمت؟."
سحر:" محمد باجر بيرجع."
ام فيصل:" من صجج اتكلمين؟"
سحر وهي موواسعتها الفرحة:" اييييييييييي واخيراً يمة."
ام فيصل:" اثقلي شوي شفيج."
سحر:" ومن قال غير جذي، زين ماعلينا باجر يمه لازم نكون في بيت خالتي واول الحاضرين."
ام فيصل:" انتي قولي الله يرد سالم وبعدين فكري في اول والا آخر الحاضرين."
سحر ومن قلب:" يااااااارب."
أم فيصل:" زين روحي دقي على اخوج وخبريه علشان لايقول ماقلنا له."
سحر:" ان شاءالله من عيوني."
ام فيصل:" عسى عيونج سالمة."
وراحت سحر تتصل لأخوها..
سحر:" ألوو السلام عليكم."
فيصل:" وعليكم السلام هلا بيج."
سحر:" تسلم عليك أمي وتقول لك ان محمد باجر برد من السفر."
فيصل:" صج والله من قال لكم؟"
سحر:" من شوي كان أحمد متصل وكلمته عنود."
فيصل:" الله يرده بالسلامه، اوكي يالله سكري علشان ابشر نجود."
سحر:" اوووكي مع السلامة وسلم على زوجتك."
فيصل:" ان شاءالله."

العنود آخر العنقود، بس المدللة بالعايلة سحر وهي ماتحب تصرفات إختها ولاتحب ربعها اللي تمشي معاهم، ودووووم تتخانق وياها، بالرغم انها اصغر منها بخمس سنوات الاإن تفكير العنود مختلف عن سحر تماماً.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانوا قاعدين على الكنب اللي بالحديقة، وخلود وولد أختها قاعدين يتمازحون ويلعبون بس بعيد عنهم، 
أحمد:" السلاااااااااااام عليكم."
وردوا عليه بصوت واحد:"و عليكم السلام."
أحمد:" عندي لكم خبر."
بدور:" خالي قبل لاتقول الخبر زين والا شين."
سيف:" لاسين خخ، يقول لج خبر وهو شاق حلجه كأني يسوي دعاية سجنال تو."
أحمد:" قول لااله الاالله."
سيف:" لااله الاالله، هيا يابني أتحفنا بمالديك."
أم محمد:" عن الهدرة الزايدة خلوه يقول وش عنده."
شيخة:" يالله يااحمد شفيك اطالعنا واحد واحد."
أحمد وهو ساحب له كرسي بيقعد:" محمد باجر بيرجع."
أم محمد والفرحة موواسعتها:" إنت متأكد؟."
أحمد:" اي متأكد، حمد كان متصل له وخبره ان باجر ان شاءالله هني."
شيخة:" وان شاءالله بتوصل طيارته الساعه كم؟"
أحمد:" مابينزل بالطيارة."
سيف:" اجل شنووو، لاتقول برد بسيارته."
أحمد:" ايه."
أم محمد:" وليش مابيرد بالطائرة احسن له؟!."
أحمد:" مدري ليش بس هذا اللي اعرفه انه بيرجع بسيارته."
شيخة:" الله يرده بالسلامة."
ام محمد:" الله يسمع منج."
الكل كان يسولف الا سمر كانت مندمجة بقراءة القصة اللي بيدها، الا انها سمعت ان اخوها بيرجع من السفر، وماشافت الا يد ساحبه القصة منها
سيف وهو يتصفح القصة:" وانتي ماتملين من هالخرابيط."
سمر:" عطني القصة احسن لك."
سيف:" سكتي خليني اشوووف وش عاجبج بهالقصص."
سمر:" يمه شوفيه قولي له يردها لي."
أم محمد:" لاتعاند اختك عطها قصتها."
سيف وهو يقرأ بصوت عالي:" وتقدم نحوها ببطئ، كانت عيناه تشعان بلونهما الأخضر الذي انعكست عليه أشعة الشمس..."
أحمد وهو ساحب من يده القصة:" ههههههه وش تقرأين روحي اقرأي لج شي مفيد بدل ماتقدم وتأخر."
سمروبدت تعصب:" اوووه عطني اياها."
احمد:" يودي، بس اقووول تركي هالخرابيط تراها مابتفيدج."
سمر:" وفر نصايحك."
وبعد فتره من الهدوء..
بدور:" خالي أحمد ملل طلعنا بالسيارة."
أحمد:" قوولي لسيفوو كاهو قاعد انا توني جاي من بره."
سيف:" هييي لااااا يبه انا مشغول انا طالع انا موفاضي الحين.."
بدور:" شفيك قمت انا وانا مانبيك اطلعنا خلاااص ، عاااد خالي احمد والله ضاق خلقنا."
شيخة:" بدور خلي خالج بحالة يمكن مشغول."
بدور:" خالي بلييييييييييييييز."
أحمد:" زييييييين بس بشرط تسوين لي حلاوة."
بدور:" من عيوني."
سيف:" راحت الأرواح."
بدور:" وش تقصد."
سيف:" لابس ، أحمد خل بالك زين المستشفى بعييد شوي يعني نتصل اول بالإسعاف بعدين كل الحلاوة."
بدور:" فال الله ولافالك، وثانياً وش شايفني ماعرف اسوي شي، انا اعرف اطبخ بعد اسوي بيض وطماط."
سيف:" ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااي، اكيد محترق."
أحمد:"لااااا من قال قووول الا مومستوي."
بدور:" طالع هذلين قاعدين ويتطنزون علي لكن ماعليه شوووفوو من يسوي الحلاوة."
أحمد:" أفاااا زين خلااااص آسفين نعتذر لبنت أختنا العزيزة ، بس قومي جهزي نفسج حتى اطلعج بالسيارة يالله."
بدور:" مابي هونت."
سيف:" لايطيح برطومج تحت،يوديه يوديه زين لايطيح."
شيخة وهي تضحك:" سيف جوز عنها شفيك ماتخلي احد في حاله."
سيف:" امززززح معااااج لاتزعلين قومي بس لااتأخرينا."
بدور:" بقوم بس بشرط انك ماتجي ويانا."
سيف:" ومن قال بجي وياكم انا مالي خلق اشوف الشارع."
ام محمد:" غريبة وش طاري عليك؟"
سيف:" ولاشي بس مالي خلق أطلع."
أحمد:" هذا ويهي اذا شفتوه بالبيت بعد صلاة المغرب."
سيف:" لااتكلم عني تكلم عن نفسك، ومثل مايقول المثل كلٍ يرى الناس بعين طبعه."
احمد:" عن اذنكم ترى هذا مابيسكت."
بدور وهي قايمة تنادي خلود وأخوها:" خلوود،مازن تعالوا بنطلع وياخالي أحمد."
أحمد:" طالع هذي قامت تعزم."
بدور:" ومن قال لك بطلع وياك بروحنا لازم ناخذ قوات الكوماندوز."
أحمد:"ههههههههه يالله زييييين بسرعة لبسي عباتج وتعالي."
بدوروهي تركض:" دقيقتين وانا جاهزة."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
كانت هديل وأمها يطالعون التلفزيون بعد صلاة المغرب، وهدى فوق كانت تدرس. وفجأة سمعوا صوت تكسر بالمطبخ وركضت هديل تشوف وش السالفة ، ولما دخلت شافت شوق تلم الزجاج اللي بالأرض..
هديل:" عسى ماصادج شي بس؟"
شوق:" لا بس ما انتبهت وطاحوا من يدي."
وياها الصوت من وراها:" ما انتبهتي والا تعمدتي تكسرينهم، انتي غبيه ماتفهمين تحبين تضايقيني أعرفج زين بنت بدروه."
هديل:"وش قاعده تقولين يمه حراااااام عليج."
أم عبدالله:" والله كيفي اللي اقوله بهالبيت هو اللي بيمشي."
كانت شوق منزله راسها وما انتبهت لخالتها الاوهي ضاربتها على ويهه، ومن ضربتها دخلت زجاجه بيد شوق.
هديل واللي علّت على صوتها شوي:" يمــه حرااااام عليج اللي تسوينه فيها، ماسوت لج شي حتى تعاملينها بهالقسوة."
أم عبدالله مومهتمه لكلامها:" تبين نظفي وياها، سمعيني مو معناته رديناج المدرسةمابتشتغلين لا، هذي حريمتج بشغلج أكثر من أول."
وهي طالعة من المطبخ:" لاتنسين بعد ماتلمين اللي كسرتيه، روحي خمي الحوش اللي بره فاهمه."
شوق ظلت ساكته وكاتمة بنفسها كل الألم والقهر من الظلم اللي عايشته بهالبيت، كانت دموعها تنزل على خدها وتختلط بالدم اللي يطلع من يديها.
هديل:" حسبي الله عليها،"
شوق:" لاااا ياهديل ، لا اتحسبين عليها مهماً كان هذي امج."
هديل بإستغراب:" الله ياشوق بعد كل اللي تسويه فيج تقولين لي لااتحسب عليها."
شوق نزلت راسها وماردت عليها، المسكينة تعمل خير وتلقى شر، كلمة وحده طيبة من خالتها مستحيل تحصلها، دموعها تنزل بحرقة وألم وماكانت حاسة بألم الزجاجة كثر الظيم والقهر.
طلعت هديل من المطبخ بعد ماساعدتها بالتنظيف، وراحت لأمها تعاتبها..
هديل:" حراام عليج يمه، مايصير تعاملينها جذي هي وش سوت علشان تكرهينها،."
أم عبدالله:" هذا اللي ناقص جايه تعاتبيني ، اقولج روحي غرفتج احسن لج لاتشوفين شي ماشفتيه ، وثانيا أنتي وش تحبين في هالغبية هذي أبي أعرف."
هديل:"إي أحبها وليش أكرها ماسوت لي شي علشان أكرهها كل هالكره اللي تكرهينه لها، ومابسكت وراح اظل اقول انج ظالمة."
أم عبدالله واللي انقهرت من بنتها قامت وصفعتها على ويهه:" هذا علشان لاتقلين الأدب مرة ثانية وتحترمين أمج."
هديل انصدمت من أمها وطلعت من غرفتها تصيح..شافتها شوق وهي راكضة وقفتها
شوق:" تعالي، شفيج تصيحين؟ أنا ماقلت لج لاتسوين شي."
هديل:" بس مايصير اشوفها تظلمج واسكت."
شوق:" صدقيني انتي موقدها، مابيج تتأذين بسبتي وتالي تصير مشاكل أكثر وأكثر بينكم. خليها تسوي اللي بتسويه فيني بعد راح اتحملها علشانج موعلشان أحد ثاني."
طالعتها وحضتنها وهي تصيح، كانت هديل تفكر في طيبة شوق الزايدة عن حدها والظلم اللي تشوفه من امها وابوها، واهي بين اهلها غريبه.

رجعت شوق غرفتها وقعدت على السرير، حست ان الغرفة ضيقة وبتخنقها وراحت تفكر في تصرفات خالتها معاها." آآآآه، مدري ليش تعاملني جذي، شسويت لها؟ وليش تتكلم عن أمي جذي؟" وبين ماهي تفكر حست بآلام تسري بيدها مكان قطعة الزجاج اللي دخلت فيها. حاولت تنام لكن النوم جفاها وظلت سهرناه لأذان الفجر لما سمعت الأذان حست براحة كبيرة، وقامت من سريرها وتوضأت للصلاة وقفت تصلي وبعد ماخلصت صلاتها سجدت لله وظلت تصيح لحد مانامت على سجادة الصلاة. 
قعدت على صوت طق على باب غرفتها، كانت هديل إختها جاية تقعدها حتى تجهز نفسها للمدرسة..
شوق:" دخلي الباب مفتوح."
هديل:" صباح الخير للحلوووين."
شوق وبصوتها المبحوح:" هههه اي قمر الله يهداج."
هديل:" قمر ونص ولاتعاندين، ويالله بسرعه جهزي لاانتأخر والاحلالج النوووم."
شوق وتقول في قلبها" عمر النوم ماحلالي."
هديل:" شفيج سرحتي، ياالله بسرعه انا نازلة تحت انطرج اوكي."
شوق:" ان شاءالله."

وأول مانزلت شوق من فوق شافت ابوها واقف ويدافع مب عارف يوزن نفسة، كان توه راجع من بره وريحته فايحة وماليه البيت، هديل كانت بالمطبخ تفطر وماشافته، وأول ماشاف شوق مسكها من شالها وعطاها صفعة على وجهها وصرخت صرخة خلت هدى وهديل يركضون بسرعه بره يشوفون وش صاير.
ابوعبدالله ومب عارف يتكلم:" انتي...رايحة..وين؟ أنا موقايل لج من...البيت ماكوطلعة."
هديل:" يبيه خلها في حالها."
هدى:" خليها علشان تتأدب."
هديل وبعصبيه:" روحي ذلفي والله لكفخج."
هدى وهي ماشية:" ماتقدرين."
شوق وهي تصيح:" الله يخليك خلني."
ابوعبدالله:" وووووين أخليييج، انتي لازم تنطقين..."
هديل حاولت تسحب اختها من يده وماشافت الا يده ممتده وضاربها...
هديل:" آآآخ، يممممممه لحقي."
طلعت ام عبدالله من غرفتها بسرعه وباعدته عنهم، 
ام عبدالله:" يالله طلعوا بسرررعة."
وطلعوا بسرعة من البيت، قبل لايزيد. واخذته أم عبدالله للغرفة وهو بعد يهدد ويتوعد:" لازم أطقها، تعااالي هننني ،خليني أبي انااام."
أم عبدالله:" الله ياخذك على هالبلوة اللي تشربها والله أذيتنا، والله لوما الخير اللي شايفته من وراك ماقعدت دقيقة."
وخلته على السرير وطلعت.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

أول ماشافتها ركضت لها وحضنتها وهي تصيح..
شوق:" شفيج تصيحين."
بدور:" والله وحشتيني وكنت خايفة عليج."
شوق:" والله أنتي اكثر ماتدرين وش كثر افتقدتج وافتقدت البنات والمدرسة."
بدور وهي اطالع وجهها:" وش فيه ويهج؟" وانتبهت للضماد اللي على يدها:" وش فيها يدج بعد؟؟؟؟؟"
شوق وهي منزله راسها:" كنت طايحة."
بدور رفعت راسها وسألتها:" طايحة والافي شي ثاني؟ والا ماتبين تقولين لي خلاااص؟"
وقبل لاترد عليها طبت عليهم شمس.
شمس:" هلااااااا والله بالقمر، اشوف اليوم منور."
شوق:" هلااا بيج والله انتي اللي منورة."
شمس:" احم احم ادري من زمان."
بدور:"ههههههه بس لاينط لج عرق خخخ."
شمس:" اووووه ماتخلي الواحد يستانس."
شوق:" بدور أبي منج كل شي طافني من اللي اخذتوه من دروس."
بدور:" ولايهمج من عيوني، غالي والطلب رخيص."
شمس:" بس الحين لازم تروحين للمشرفة لأن غيابج تعدى الحد."
شوق:" اكيد لازم بروح لها."
بدور:" يالله قوومي الحين قبل لاتبدأ الحصة الاولى، وفي الفرصة ابيج تقولين لي كل شي."
شوق:" ان شاءالله."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

وبعد ماخلصوا الحصص الأولى الثلاث طلعوا من الصف والفرحة لرجعتها كانت واضحة على وجوه البنات بعد.
بدور:" تصدقين الصف من غيرج مايسوى."
شمس:" وانا وين رحت."
بدور:" انتي خلج على صوووب."
شمس:" زين الحين وين بتقعدون؟"
شوق:" مكانا المعتاد."
بدور:" اجل بسرعه ناكل ونروح لااحد يقعد."
وعلى ماياكلون راحوا بسرعه وقعدوا.
شمس:" افففف احس ان الأكل اللي أكلته كله رااااح وتبخر."
بدور:" وللللللللللي انتي ماتشبعين."
شوق:"هههههه يعني نسيتي طبعها."
شمس:" صدقوووني احس اني ما أكلت شي."
بدور:" ماعليه مابقى شي وترجعين البيت وأكلي لين مايطفح الأكل بحلقج."
وسكتت عنها وطالعت شوق وعلامات الإستفهام واضحة على وجهها
شوق:" ليش اطالعيني جذي."
بدور:"والله اللبيب بالإشارة يفهمُ."
شوق:" صدقيني مافيني شي."
بدور:" أجل وش هالآثار اللي حول عينج وفي ويهج كله اصلا، ويدج هذي؟ لاتقولين لي طايحة."
شمس:" الظاهر شوق ماتبينا نعرف عنها شي."
شوق:" لاااااااا ماقصدت بس...، شنو اقدر اسوي؟"
بدور:" قولي لي يمكن ترتاحين."
شوق:" بإختصار هذا ابوي ومرته."
بدور بإنفعال ومن غير ماتشعر:" عسى يدهم الكسرإن شاءالله."
شمس:" بدووور...!!"
بدور:" آسفة ماقصدت ادعي عليهم بس صدقيني مقهورة."
شوق والحزن انرسم على وجهها:" لاعادي مافي داعي تعتذرين."
شمس:" ليش ماتحاولين تتجنبينهم."
شوق:" اشلون وابوي في الطلعه والنزلة يضرب فيني، وخالتي اللي ماتفكني من شغل البيت وكأني خدامة عندها، حتى هدى تكرهني على شنو مدري بالرغم اني احاول اتقرب منها وأعاملها بلطف لكن.."
بدور:" أخ مدري على شنو شايفه نفسها هذي، ياليت أقدر اسوي شي كنت ذبحتهم."
شوق:"الله كريم يابدور."
شمس:" زين انتي ماعندج أحد من أهلج تروحين عنده احسن لج من بيت ابوج."
شوق وبحزن:" مدري، أنا ماعرف أحد ،وماعندي غير ابوي."
بدور كان ودها تقول لشوق أنهم أهلها، بس خافت تقول شي وتصير مشكلة لها.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## حورالعين666

بعد صلاة المغرب كانوا كلهم متجمعين في بيت ابومحمد، الحريم كانوا بالصالة والرجال بالمجلس.. ينتظرون وصول محمد
أم محمد:" مازن يمه روح المجلس اسأل جدك متى بيوصل محمد."
مازن:" ان شاءالله."
أم فيصل:" شفيج متوترة وكأن محمد يسافر أول مرة."
أم محمد:" لاااا بس خايفة عليه من لسواقه بهالليل."
شيخة:" مافيه الاالخير وان شاءالله يوصل بالسلامة."
أم محمد وام فيصل:" الله يسمع منج."
وبعد ثواني..
أم محمد:" وين البنات؟ "
شيخة:" راحو فوق تعرفين قعدة النسوان مايحبونها."
أم فيصل:" مدري بنات هالزمن غير عنا حريم أول، مرتبطين بعضنا البعض اكثر منهم ومانحب نبتعد عن أمهاتنا، والحين تشوفينهم يتخششون بهالغرف ومن سالفة لسالفة."
أم محمد:" وانتي الصادقة، تصدقين سمر مااشوفها الااذا بتطلع تشرب ماي والاعند الأكل على طول بغرفتها."
خلود:" وانا موماليه عينج."
شيخة:" ماليتها ونص بس شيلي راسج عن ريلي."
أم محمد:" وينه هذا راح ونسى عمره."
وبين ماهم يتكلمون من سالفة لسالفة دخلت عليهم أم حمد وبناتها
أم حمد:" السلاااام عليكم."
ردوا عليها بصوت واحد:" وعليكم السلام."
سلموا عليهم وقعدوا..
مريم:" شخبارج شيخة؟"
شيخة:" بخيرالله يسلمج انتي شلونج؟ وش اخبار دراستج."
مريم:" الحمدلله ماشي الحال، إلا وين البنات؟"
شيخة:" وين بعد بالمقر الرئاسي فوق بغرفة سمر."
نوف:" يعني مالنا نصيب من السؤال؟!"
شيخة:" هلا والله ، من قال مالج نصيب شخبارج ؟"
نوف:" والله نسأل عنج."
شيخة:" سألت عنج العافية."
مريم:" بتيين وياي فوق؟"
نوف:" ايييييييي."
وراحوا فوق ودقت مريم باب الغرفة، وسمعت من ورى الباب صوت بدور:" الباب مفتوح."
مريم ونوف:" السلااااام عليكم."
ردوا عليهم:" وعليكم السلااااااااام."
سمر:" هلاااا وغلااااا والله نور البيت."
مريم:" البيت منور بأهله."
سحر قاعده على الكرسي كانت قمه في الأناقة، كانت تبين أجمل وحده بالغرفة بدون منازع.
مريم:" شخبارج سحر؟"
سحر وبرود:" بخير."
قعدت نوف يم العنود وراحوا في سوالف المدرسة، أما بدور وسمر ومريم وسحر قعدوا بجانب لحالهم.
سمر:" وينج مختفيه؟"
مريم:" مومختفيه بس تعرفين التمريض صعب، والدراسة مدوختنا."
بدور:" الله يساعدج أنا ماحب لاالطب ولااحب ريحة المستشفيات."
مريم:" كنت مثلج والحين تعودت."
سحر:" وش لج بعوار الراس، مرضى وصراخ ومدري شنو، ليش مادخلتي الجامعه اريح لج."
مريم:" أنا ماحب الجامعه وكنت ابي اسافر بره بس حمد الله يهداه مارضى."
سحروبكل ثقة:" انا لومكانج ماخليت حد يدخل بمستقبلي."
مريم:" هذا حرص مو تدخل ولو كنت مصرة كان قلت لأبوي وخلاني مايهمني حد."
سحر سكتت عنها وغيرت النقاش اللي بينهم بسرعه:" سمر ماقلتي لي بكره عندج شي؟"
سمر:" لا ليش؟"
سحر:" لا قلت بنطلع انا وانتي وميثة، شرايج؟"
سمر:" مدري والله افكر وبرد عليج."
بدور:" مابتنزلون تحت؟ يمكن خالي وصل وانتوا قاعدين هني."
سمر:" ما اعتقد لأنه لووصل كانت خلود من زمان فزعت المكان."
مريم:" ياالله قوموا نقعد مع الجماعه."
بدور:" أنا بنزل تحت، بتقومون والا لااا."
سحر:" نزلوا واحنا بننزل بعد شوي."
بدور:" يالله مريوم قومي، عنود ،نوفوو قوموا بننزل."
وطلعوا من الغرفة ظلت سمر وسحر فيها..
سحر:"ااففف."
سمر:" شفيج تتأففين."
سحر وبقهر:" ماأواطنها أبداااا مااحبها."
سمر بإستغراب:" منووو هذي؟"
سحر:" بعد منو الآنسة مريم."
سمر:"هههه شفيج تقولينها وانتي ضاغطةعلى اسنانج؟"
سحر:" قلت لج مااحبها."
سمر:" زيين ليييييييش؟ ماسوت شي لبنيه."
سحر:" احسها شايفة نفسها وااايد، مسوية نفسها البنت المثالية."
سمر وهي تضحك:"ههههههههه الله عليج الحين مقهورة بس على جذي."
سحر وهي تقلد مريم:" هذا حرص موتدخل والله لو كنت مصرة كان قلت لأبوي وخلاني مايهمني حد.. وعععع ."
سمر:" حراام عليج لبنية مافيها شي أنا اشوفها عادي حبابه."
سحر:" مالت انتي من متى فهمتي، احسها مغرورة بتفوقها وكأنها الوحيدة اللي متفوقة والا أخوها حمد كأن مافي الاهي عندها اخو."
سمر:" موكأن هذلين عيال عمي؟!."
سحر:" آآآآآسفة عمج على عيني وعلى راسي بس سمحيلي ماأحبها."
سمر:" زييييين خلاااااااص قووومي وصيري عادي وياها لاتقعدين تناقشينها."
ونزلوا تحت كانوا كلهم ملتمين بالصالة الداخلية للبيت ، كان بيت ابو محمد كبير واااايد فيه ثلاث صالات تقريباً غير الغرف والملحق. يوم نزلوا كانت نجود داخله البيت من عشردقايق وقالت لهم ان محمد بعده بالطريج.
أم محمد:" الله يسهل عليه ويوصل سالم."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
وفي المجلس كانوا لرجال كلهم قاعدين، ابومحمد واخوه وابوفيصل وابوراشد جارهم..
وسوالف المشاريع والشركه ماتروح عن لسانهم، سكتوا شوي والا ابومحمد يسأل حمد:" ياحمد، اتصل في محمد شوفه وصل وين؟"
حمد:" ان شاءالله."
أحمد:" انا ادري في ابوي يحاتي كأنه الوالده."
فيصل:" من حقه مو ولده."
سيف:" اي واحنا عيال الجيران."
فيصل:" طااالع هذا من جاب هالطاري، انتي خلك ويا تلفوناتك هذي."
سيف وبمزاح:" من الحـــرة."
فيصل:" اقووول مالت عليك وعلى تلفونك."
حمد:" اششششش خلوني اتكلم بهدوء."
وسمع حمد الطرف الثاني يرد عليه:" هلاااااااا بوبدر."
حمد:" هلااااا بيك ، وينك فيه الحين؟"
محمد:" والله انا على الجسر وقريب ان شاءالله بوصل."
حمد:" ان شاءالله طمنا بس اذا وصلت اوووكي، مع السلامة."
محمد:" اووكي الله يسلمك."
وسكر السماعه وقعدوا يسولفون مع بعض..
ناصر وهو يتثاوب:" انا ابي اناااام تعبان."
حمد:" انت من متى ماتحب النوووم ،" وهو يأشر على احمد:" انت وهالخبل هذا."
أحمد:" اسم الله عليك، الا انت لااتكلم."
سيف:"حمد عنده قاعده ينفذها دائماً، مثل لمحشش اللي سألوه أول ماتقعد من النوم شتسوي قال ارتاح شوي."
أحمد وفيصل ضحكوااا عليه مووت أما حمد:" خخخ باااايخة من قال."
ناصر:" انا اقوووول."
فيصل:" هههههههههه والله من عاب استعاب، محد قال لك تطنز عليه."
حمد وهو يقلده بالضحكة:" ههااههااهااههي ههي ههي، اسكت اسكت."
ابوحمد:" شفيكم شوي واتطاققون."
فيصل:" مافينا شي بس قاعدين نمزح."
حمد:" وهذا معقوولة للحين ماوصل."
سيف:" اتصل فيه."
حمد:" انطرك بس تقول لي."
ودق عليه لكن محمد مايرد على جواله، وعاد الاتصال ثلاث مرات لين ماينقطع الخط بس مافي اي رد.
حمد:" مدري وش فيه هذا مايرد، سيفوو دق على أخوك."
سيف:" اووكي لحظة."
ونفس الشي محمد مايرد عليهم وانتبه ابومحمد لهم:" شفيكم كل دقيقة مااتصلتوا؟"
حمد:" محمد مايرد علينا مدري ليش؟"
ابوفيصل:" يمكن الشبكة والا شي ثاني."
أحمد:" انا بدق عليه مرة ثانيه وبشوف."
ودق عليه وسمع صوت بالطرف الثاني لكن الصوت ماكان صوت محمد اخوه..
أحمد:" الووو من معاي؟"
الصوت:" معاك عبدالعزيز، انت تعرف صاحب هالجوال؟"
أحمد:" اي وينه هو؟؟"
عبدالعزيز:" أنا ضابط بشرطة النجده وهذا صاحب هذا السيارة مسوي حادث والحين بننقله من مكان الحادث للمستشفى.كانت السيارة معتجنه من سرعة السيارة، وبقاءه على قيد الحياه لهذا الوقت اعجوبه..!!"
حس أحمد أن قلبه مقبوض وتغير لونه، وظل يطالعهم وهو ماسك التلفون والكل قاعد يطالعه ويحارس اجابه منه، وما انتبه الاعلى صوت عبدالعزيز يسأله:" انت صديقه؟"
أحمد:" اخوه."
عبدالعزيز:" على العموم راح ننقله للمستشفى المركزي، اما بالنسبة للتلفون فتقدر تجي المركز تاخذه والله يصبركم على ما ابتلاكم وان شاءالله يقوم بالسلامة."
احمد مارد عليه وسكر التلفون وكأنه مخدر.
أبومحمد:" احمد يبه شفيك؟ محمد شفيه؟"
أحمد:" محمد بالمستشفى."
وكلهم بصوت واحد:" شنوووووووو."
ابومحمد قام من مكانه وهو يصارخ:" محمد وش صار فيه؟"
أحمد:" مـــــدري كل اللي قاله انه بينقلونه المستشفى المركزي، وحالته خطيرة."
أبومحمد حس ان الدنيا ادور فيه وراسه يوجعه، حمد مومصدق اللي قاله أحمد وطلع من البيت على طول رايح للمستشفى.

----------


## جررريح الررروح

والله مسكينة هل الشوق
خاطري اصفع ام عبدالله كف
واكسر ابو عبدالله الجلاب


يعطيك الف عافية اختي
ننتظر التكملة
تحياتي

----------


## حورالعين666

الجزء الخامس

كلهم كانوا بالمستشفى، ابومحمد قاعد على الكرسي ويدعي يكون محمد بخير، أم محمد قاعدة تصيح وإختها تحاول تهديها..والمستشفى منقلب فوق تحت من صياحهم..
أبومحمد:" مايصير جذي ياجماعه، أم محمد لازم تردين البيت أحسن لج من القعدة انتي والبنات."
أم محمد طالعته والدموع بعينها:" مااقدرأخلي ولدي بدون ما اشوفه واتطمن عليه."
سمر وبنظرة توسل:" لاااااااااا يبه خلنا هني نبي نطمن عليه."
خلود:" يبه واللي يخليك مانبي نرجع."
طالعهم ابومحمد ظل ساكت وعيونه مليانه دموع، كان خايف على محمد واااايد.وماناقشهم أكثر من جذي.
خلود وبصوت مسموع:" يااااارب يقوم بالسلاااامة."
ام فيصل:" ان شاءالله، بس انتوا الحين لازم ترجعون البيت عليكم مدارس وجامعات."
أبوفيصل:" ياام فيصل اخذي عيالج وردي البيت.."
طالعته سحر بنظرة حزن وحاولت تقول له انها بتبقى معاه بس ماقدرت، ومحد فيهم رضى يتحرك.شيخة كانت توها راجعه من البيت بعد مارجعت بدور ومازن حتى ما يتأخرون أكثر عن النوم، بدور كانت مقهورة لأنها ماظلت بس أمها ماخلتها.الكل كانت أعصابه تعبانه أحمد قاعد ويعضض بأصابيعه، وسيف وناصر واقفين يم باب الغرفة وكل واحد يفكر في محمد، أما حمد ماكان عارف يقعد ظل يمشي بالممر لحد مادوخهم من مشيه.
أبوحمد:" اقعد ياولدي دوختنا بمشيك."
حمد طالعه بعينه الحمره وابتعد عنهم، لحقه أحمد وقفه.
أحمد:" تعااال وش فيك؟ وين رايح؟"
حمد وبنرفزه:" خلني بروحي."
أحمد:"أدري إنك خايف عليه،وأنا بعد خايف عليه هذا أخوي."
حمد والدموع تجمعت بعينه:" بالنسبه لي موبس ولد عم، هو أكثر من اخوي وصديقي، أحمد......." كان موقادر يتكلم وحس ان اعصابه تلفانه، كل ماتذكر شكل محمد أول ماشافه وهو مسبح بدمه. نزلت دموعه بغزاره وحضن أحمد، كان يصيح بصوت جذب انتباه الكل.
راح له ابوه وحضنه:" اذكر الله ياحمد، مايصير تسوي بنفسك جذي محمد ان شاءالله بقوم بالسلامه وبرد مثل قبل."
الكل ظل قاعد ولااحد فيهم رجع، التوتر زاد كل ماتأخر الدكتور داخل ولما صارت الساعه 2 بالضبط طلع الدكتور من غرفة العمليات وشكل ويهه مايبشر بخير..وركض حمد للدكتور بسرعه والكل التم حوله..
الدكتور:" مين فيكو والدو؟"
ابومحمد وبخوف:" أنا ابوه خير دكتور وش فيه محمد؟"
الدكتور:" الحمدلله العمليه نجحت بس مازال في مرحلة الخطر ،ومحتاجين لنقل دم فوري له."
حمد وبدون اي تردد:" أنا دمي مثل دمه."
الدكتور:" بسرعه تعال معايه."
أم محمد يوم سمعت الدكتور يقول جذي أغمى عليها. 
سمر وبصرخة:" يمـــــــــــه..."

&&&&&
وفي إحدى الغرف بالمستشفى كانوا البنات ملتمين جنب أم محمد، خلود وسمر قاعدين على السرير ودموعهم ماوقفت لحظة.
شيخة:" بس ياسمر،ياخلود أمي مافيها الاالعافيه."
خلود:" اي عافيه، من وين جتنا هالمصايب."
شيخة:"استغفري الله، ياحبيبتي هذا مكتوب علينا."
خلود طالعتها وعيونها من لصياح صايرين مثل الجمر. وبعد دقايق دق ابومحمد الباب وراحت سمر تفتحه.
أبومحمد:" شلونها امج الحين؟"
سمر وهي تمسح دموعها:" للحين نايمة." سألته وكانت خايفة من إجابته:" اخوي محمد يبه؟"
نزل راسه ومسح على راسها:" الله كريـم."
حاولت تمسك نفسها لكن ماقدرت وحضنت ابوها، وطلعت شيخة من الغرفة وأخذتها منه وهي اتهدأها. حاولت شيخة تمسك نفسها أكثر لكن هذا أخوها وأمها طايحين بالمستشفى.
وبعد دقايق قامت سمر بتطلع:" أنا بطلع حاسه اني بختنق."
سحر:" صبري يايه معاج."
نجود كانت الوحيده اللي ما انسمع لها صوت، كانت هادئة وتدعي ربها. أما عيال عمهم خلاهم ابوهم يردون البيت حتى ماتزيد الفوضى. 
سحر كانت قاعدة بغرفة الانتظار يم سمر، والأفكار تودي وتييب في راسها:" مايصير محمد يضيع مني بهالسهوله هذي، مااقدر اتخيل حياتي بدونه، محمد كل شي ينتهي بعده."
كانت حاسة بتعب والفجر قرب يطلع وهم للحين بالمستشفى، ومحمد للحين بغرفة العناية المركزة. سمر غمضت عينها وغفت شوي، وبدقايق اختلطت أفكارها بأحداث القصص اللي تقراهم!! كانت تشوف أبطال القصص اللي تخيلتهم، وأخوها على السرير، وشوارع واسعه وكأن أحد يلاحقها من مكان لمكان وهي تصارخ. إنتبهت على يد سحر تهز كتفها:" سمر شفيج رقدتي؟! يالله قومي بنرد البيت."
سمر طالعتها بعيونها المنتفخة، سحر وبدت تعصب:" شفيج مفهيه قوووومي."
سمر:" ومحمد؟"
سحر:"للحين بغرفة العنايه بس فيصل وأخوانج وحمد بتمون هني."
رجع الكل البيت بعد ماصار حال أم محمد أحسن من قبل والشباب ظلوا هناك. حمد واقف عند الباب ويطالع من بين الزجاج ويدعي ربه. محمد كان نايم ومنظر الأجهزة من حوله تخوف، منظرة كان يعور القلب راسه كان ملفوف، وجايلة ويده مجبسين. 
سيف غمض عينه ونام شوي على الكرسي، أما ناصر وفيصل وأحمد ظلوا يتثاوبون ويحاولون يمسكون نفسهم. وماطلعوا من المستشفى الا لما اطمنوا عليه.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
اليوم الثاني بالمدرسة كانت بدور قاعده يم شوق وشمس وهي ماسكتت من لصياح.
شوق تحاول تهديها:" ذكري الله."
بدور:" هذا خالي انتوا ماتعرفونه، ماتفهمون شنو بالنسبة لنا."
شمس:" بس مايصير تقعدين تنوحين ليل نهار، ورب العالمين قال:" والذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون، ومايصير تعترضين على امرالله."
شوق وهي تعطيها كلينكس علشان تمسح دموعها:" كلامها صح، إدعي ربج يفرج عنه."
بدور تمسح دموعها وهي تتنهد:" ياااارب."
سكتت شوي ورجعت قالت والدموع ملت عينها:" انتوا لسمعتوا امي وش قالت عنه، صدقوني مانمت الليل وظليت أحاتيه و.."
وقاطعتها شمس:" وليييييييييييه وش كنا نقول!"
وردت تصيح مرة ثانية، كانت تحب خالها وايد ومومتحملة تشوفه بهالحاله.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
دخل البيت وهو مستانس:" سمعتي وش صار لولد العالي؟"
أم عبدالله وبلهفه:" لااااا وش صاير بعد؟"
ابوعبدالله:" مسوي حادث وحالته خطيرة."
أم عبدالله وبدهشة:" محمد؟؟؟؟"
أبوعبدالله:" اي محمد ويعني، شفيج مخترعه جذي؟ غير عن الناس مايصيدهم حوادث."
أم عبدالله:" لاحول لله.."
أبوعبدالله:" يستاهل."
أم عبدالله بإستغراب:" انت ليش تكره بومحمد هالكثر؟"
أبوعبدالله:" مايخصج شي بيني وبينه."
كان ابوعبدالله أول مرة يكلمها بهالطريقة هذي، طلع عنها وخلاها تفكر:" هذا شفيه عليهم أكيد في شي أنا ماعرفه، لكن ماعليه لازم في يوم بعرف، المهم الحين ازور شيخة واسألها عن أخوها." تركت الشغل في يدها وراحت تتصل بيت شيخة، 
ام عبدالله:" الو السلام عليكم، منو ميري؟ وين ماما شيخة؟"
الخدامةميري:" ماما موهني راح بيت العود."
ام عبدالله:" زين مع السلامه."
وسكرت السماعه واتصلت مرة ثانيه لكن على تلفون شيخة.
شيخة":ألو."
ام عبدالله:" الو السلام عليكم."
شيخة:" وعليكم السلام."
ام عبدالله:" شكلج ماعرفتيني أنا ام عبدالله."
شيخة بتوترلأنها كانت قاعده مع أمها بالبيت:" اي هلا هلا، آمري."
ام عبدالله:" مايآمرعليج عدو بس حبيت أتطمن على أخوج."
شيخة:" والله حالته بس إدعي له بالشفاء."
ام عبدالله:" الله يشافي يارب ويصبركم على ما ابتلاكم."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله."
أم عبدالله:" يالله مع السلامة."
شيخة:" الله يسلمج."
وبعد ماصكت التلفون سألتها أمها:" من هذي؟"
شيخة وهي اطالعها واطالع ام فيصل:"هذي جارتي."
أم فيصل:" منو أم عبدالعزيز؟"
شيخة:" اهاا، اي..اي.."
أم فيصل:" شفيج اتقطعين بكلامج؟"
شيخة:" لا ولاشي."
أم محمد:" ما اتصل ابوج؟"
شيخة:" لأ للحين أخواني راحوا معاه وقال لي سيف انه بيتصل يطمنا."
كانت أم حمد قاعده وتقرأ قرآن وأم محمد وأختها قاعدين ينتظرون حمد يجيهم بآخرالأخبار.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
سمر وسحر وباقي الشلة قاعدين بكفتيريا الجامعه، كان الحوار الوحيد بينهم هو الصمت والهدوء!! كانوا ثنتينهم يفكرون بنفس الموضوع وكل دقيقة طالعوا الساعه.
شذى:" شفيكم اليوم كأن ميت عندكم أحد."
طالعتها سحر بنظرة وبكل عصبيه:" موعاجبج قووومي!"
سوسن:" شذوو شفيج أخو سمر مسوي حادث وحالته وااايد صعبه."
شذى وهي تعتذر لهم:" أنا آسفه ماكنت أدري."
طالعتها سحر وماردت عليها، أما سمر وبهدوء:" مافي داعي تعتذرين."
وحبت سوسن تغير الموضوع:" الا وينها ميثوو؟"
شذى:" وينها يعني اتكلم العاشق الولهان بالتلفون."
سوسن:" هذي ماتشبع ليل ونهار حامله هالتلفون."
شذى:" سكتي انتي اللي يشوفج مااتكلمين."
سوسن:" ماقلت جذي بس مو24 ساعه."
شذى:" سكتي كاهي وصلت."
ميثة طالعتهم بنظرة تفحص وعرفت انهم كانوا يتكلمون عنها:" اكييييييييد حشيتوا فيني."
شذى وفيها الضحكة:" انا ماقلت شي."
سوسن:"ولا أنا."
ميثه:" أكييييد أمي."
شذى:" هههههههههههه وانتي الصادقة عزوز."
ميثة:" أنا ماقلت لكم كنتوا تحشوووون فيني."
وسكتوا على تنهد سمر وطالعوهم بنظرة حزن، كانوا ثنتينهم بعالم ثاني غير عالمهم، يفكرون في محمد وبس ولا كلمة من اللي قالوها البنات سمعوها. سحر طالعت ساعتها وقامت..
ميثة:" وين رايحه؟"
سحر:" بروح اتمشى اشوي."
ميثة:" خلينا نتمشى معاج؟"
سحر وبلامبالاه:" مدري اللي يبي إيي يقوووم مامنعتكم."
قامت سمر وميثه يتمشون معاها، أماسوسن وشذى كانت عندهم محاضرة فرجعوا لساكشنهم.
سمر:" مليت ابي ارجع البيت بسرعه."
سحر:" وأنا وش أقول."
سمر:" مدري حاسه بخووووف كبير."
ميثة:" لااا ان شاءالله يقوم بالسلامة."
سحر وبكل حرارة قلب:" ياااارب."
ميثة:" انتوا ماشفتوه البارحة؟"
سحر:"لا ردينا البيت لما عرفنا انه طلع من العمليات ودخل غرفة العناية."
ميثة:" اليوم شكلكم والله يملل شفيكم فردوا ويهكم شوي كأن أحد ميت."
هالمرة سمر هي اللي عصبت:" انتوا شفيكم كل شوي وقلتوا جذي."
ميثة اللي تفاجأت من ردة فعلها:" شفيج عصبتي، أنا ماقصدت شي بس والله اشاكلكم هي اللي تقول جذي!"
سمرواللي انقهرت اكثر:" اففففففففف اتبطون الجبد."
سحر كانت سرحانه بمحمد وأحلامها اللي كانت تتمنى تحققها، الحادث اللي صار له خلاها تفقد جزء من ذاك الحلم. ماكانت تتخيل في يوم انها تفقده. بعد ماخلصوا محاضراتهم أخذهم السايق لبيت ابومحمد، كانت العايلة متجمعه هناك. الزيارة كانت ماتزال ممنوعة على محمد والكل قاعد يدعي ربه ان يقوم محمد بالسلامة.
شذى وسوسن صديقات سحر من عائلات عادية،، بس المقربة لها كانت ميثه وعلى الرغم من الغيرة اللي تكون بينهم الا انهم مايبتعدون عن سحر لمصالحهم المادية..!!

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
أول مافتحوا باب الصالة شافوا عبدالله يلعب بالبلي ستيشن، وهدى قاعدة تحل واجباتها المدرسة سلموا وراحوا بيركبون الدرج ركبت هديل قبل شوق وقفت لما سمعت ابوها ينادي شوق:" وين رايحة؟"
شوق واللي صار قلبها يدق من أول ماشافته:" بروح لغرفتي."
ابوعبدالله:" والغدى؟"
شوق:" مااابي."
ابوعبدالله:" ومن قال اسألج اذا تبين اولا، أنا اقول لج روحي جهزي الغدى."
شوق:" إن شاءالله اغير اهدومي وانزل اجهزة."
ابوعبدالله وبنبرة غضب:" لاااااا الحين."
هديل كانت واقفة بآخر الدرج واطالعها، طالعت ابوها وقالت:" يبه أنا بجهزة عنها."
ابوعبدالله وبدون مايطالعها:" انتي مالج خص، ونادي أمج تنزل تتغدى."
هديل واللي كانت عيونها على شوق:" ان شاءالله."
طالعها بنظرة كلها حقد وكره وراح قعد يم عبدالله، خلت شوق شنطتها المدرسة على الطاولة وراحت المطبخ، وبعد ماجهزت الغدى راحت بتاخذ الشنطة شافتها مفتوحة وبعض كتبها بره ودفاترها، طالعت عبدالله كان يلعب وهدى كانت تكتب بدفترها!!
شوق:" وش سويتي بدفتري؟؟!"
هدى طالعتها بنظرة إحتقار:" سلامة نظرج، وش تشوفين."
شوق:" بس هذا دفتري، وفيه...."
قاطعتها وقالت:" اذا تقصدين الاوراق المكتوب فيها فهي بالزبالة اذا تبينها روحي اخذيها."
شوق والدمعه بعينها:" حرااام عليج ليش سويتي جذي؟"
هدى وبدون اي اهتمام لمشاعرها:" عجبني وأخذته فيها شي، مو على قولتج انتي اختي."
شوق:" بس...." ومادماها تكمل حتى سمعت صوت خالتها:" بس شنو؟ ماصار هذا دفتر."
طالعتها شوق بنظرة كلها حيرة وألم، وركضت بسرعه لغرفتها.. وهي في طريجها وقفتها هديل:" شفيج تصيحين؟"
شوق:" مافيني شي، خليني أروح لغرفتي."
ومشت عنها وسكرت باب الغرفة وتسندت على الباب وهي تصيح، كانت عيونها ملياااانة دمووع، راحت يم الطاولة اللي يم سريرها وفتحت الدرج طلعت منه صورة صغيرة ، وحضنتها، كانت الصورة صورة أمها!! شوق بالرغم انها ماشافت امها ولاعرفتها الا انها لما تشوف صورتها اللي لقتها بأحد الكتب الموجودين بالمكتبه بالمجلس، تحس بأمان وعطف أمها..!! 

الظهر بعد ماتغدو قعدوا على الكنب اللي بالصالة، هديل دخلت غرفتها تذاكر وتحل واجباتها وهدى ظلت قاعدة بالصالة اطالع التلفزيون ومامهتمه لدراستها بالمرة
ام عبدالله:" وينها هذيج خلها تنزل ادرس عبدالله."
هدى:" مدري فيها، يمكن نايمة."
ام عبدالله:" قومي شوفيها خليها ادرسه لايرسب."
هدى وماحابه تروح:" يمممممه شيوديني فوووق."
ام عبدالله واللي مالها خلق:" قوومي وعن الدلع."
هدى:" افففف زييييين."
أم عبدالله كانت تفكر في بيت ابومحمد، كانت تبي تروح تزورهم وتسأل عن محمد، لكن ابوعبدالله مستحيل يخليها تروح لهم وقررت انها تروح لشيخة.واتصلت لها واتفقت معاها تمر عليها بعد صلاة المغرب.

وبعد صلاة المغرب كانت أم عبدالله قاعدة في بيت شيخة بمجلس الحريم، كانت قاعدة بروحها واطالع المجلس والأثاث الموجود وهي تتحرطم:" اييييييه هذي لبيوت مو بيتنا." وقاعدة وتتلمس بالأثاث:" الله، حتى كنبهم القعدة عليه غير!!." كان قلبها مليان حسد وغيرة، لكن صلة القرابة اللي بينهم وبين شوق مخليتها ترتجي أحلام أكبرها منها. وبين ماهي سرحانه في أفكارها دخلت شيخة المجلس:" الله يحي من يانه."
ام عبدالله:" الله يحيج، شخبار أخوج الحين؟"
شيخة وهي تتنهد:" والله هذا هو حاله مازال بالعناية، بس يقول الدكتور ان حالته أحسن من امس بوايد."
ام عبدالله:" لااا ان شاءالله يصير احسن."
شيخة:" ان شاءالله." وسكتت شوي وسألتها:" شلون شوق ياام عبدالله؟"
ام عبدالله:" بخيرالله يسلمج."
شيخة:" ليش مايبتيها معاج؟"
ام عبدالله:" يوم أطلع كانت قاعدة ادرس عبدالله، وهو مايحبها الاهي ادرسه ومايخلي خواته يدرسونه ابداً."
شيخة كانت عارفة انها تجذب بس ظلت تجاملها وتبتسم في ويهها. طالعتها شيخة وردت سألتها:" وش تشربين؟"
أم عبدالله:" مشكورة مابي شي."
شيخة:" من زمان دخلتج بيتنا ومايصير ماتشربين شي."
أم عبدالله ومسويه نفسها كلش:"اذا مُصرّه اللي ايي من عندج حياها الله."
قامت شيخة وضغطت على جهاز كان على طاولة من الطاولات الموجوده وقالت للخدامة تييب لها عصير وsweet. كانت أم عبدالله قاعده واطالعها وتقول بقلبها:" اييييه كل شي يمها ماتحتاج تقوم ولاتقعد، صج الفقر شين."
وبعد سوالف ماخلصت قامت أم عبدالله علشان بترد البيت، بعد ماطلعت نزلت بدور من غرفتها وشافت أمها قاعدة بالصالة:" طلعت؟"
شيخة بإستغراب:"منوو؟؟"
بدور:" وش تبي سحيله هذي بعد؟"
شيخة:" بدوووووور."
بدور:" زين آسفه، وش تبي ست الحسن."
شيخة وفيها الضحكة:" تسأل عن خالج."
بدور:" وش سمعها؟."
شيخة:" ماظل أحد وماسمع الخبر." سكتت شوي وردت قالت لها:" وسألتها عن شوق."
بدور وبلهفه:" وش قالت؟؟"
شيخة:" كالعادة بخير، وقاعده ادرس عبدالله."
بدور:" أكييييد لأن مافي بالبيت غيرها يدرسه، المسكينه ماعندها وقت تذاكر وتحل واجباتها الا بعد ماينامون وتدخل لغرفتها."
شيخة:" بس انتي وش دراج انها هني؟"
بدور:" لأن شوق اتصلت لي وقالت لي انها عندنا، يمه تصدقين بعد ماردت من المدرسة شافها ابوها وخلاها تجهز الغدى وهي بهدوم المدرسة ولاعطاها وقت تبدلهم، واختها هدووو النزرة هذي أخذت دفترها وشققته."
شيخة بإستغراب:" لييييييييييش؟"
بدور:" تقول عاجبنها، المسكينه مامخلينها في حالها."
شيخة:" الله يساعدها المسكينة ويصبرها."
بدور وبحزن:" ان شاءالله." سكتت بدور وظلت تفكر فيها..
شيخة:" بدور يبي تلفوني بتصل في خالج أحمد."
بدور:" لحظة."
وبعد ماعطتها التلفون اتصلت على تلفون أحمد،
أحمد:" هلاااا وغلااا."
شيخة:" الناس تسلم بالأول.."
أحمد:"ايه نسينا، وعليكم السلام."
شيخة:" وش أخبار محمد الحين؟"
أحمد ونبرة الحزن بصوته:" إدعي له، محتاج لدعواتنا."
شيخة:" هو للحين بالعناية؟"
أحمد:" الدكتور يقول إحتمال يطلعه الليلة لأن حالته بدت تستقر أكثر."
شيخة:" الله يسمع منك ان شاءالله، انت في وين الحين؟"
أحمد:" انا عند حمد الحين تامريني شي؟"
شيخة:" لا بس اسأل، سلم عليه وعلى مرة عمي اذا شفتها، مع السلامه."
أحمد:" يوووصل، والله يسلمج، سلمي لي على بدوروو وابومازن."
شيخة:" الله يسلمك، واذا اتصل اوصل له سلامك."
وبعد ماسكرت التلفون..
بدور:" وش قال يمه؟"
شيخة:" يمكن الليله يطلعونه من العناية.."
بدور وبدعاء من قلب:" ياااااااااااااارب يطلع وانشوفه سالم، بس مااقصد ابوي."
شيخة وهي تضحك:"ههههههه الله ياخذ ابليسج."
بدور:" اذا اخذه اشلون اضحكج."
شيخة:" مولازم، ويالله قووومي نادي اخوج علشان اتعشون وبعد الصلاة تناموون."
بدور:" ان شاءالله من عيوني."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
سحر:" الووو.."
ميثة:" هلااا والله..."
سحر:" شخبارج؟"
ميثه:" انتي اللي وش أخبارج؟"
سحر وهي تتنهد:" حالي انتي عارفته."
ميثة:" هوللحين حالته خطيرة؟"
سحر:" يقول اخوي ان الليلة بطلعه من العنايه."
ميثة:" زييييين الحمدلله.."
سحر وهي تتأفف:" مستمله ومب عارفة وش اسوي، امي راحت تنام وابوي قاعد يقرأ بهالجرايد وعنودوو ماحب اقعد معاها تضيق خلقي."
ميثة:" حاااالي اسوأ، أمي مسافرة وابوي لاهي بربعه وسهراته وتعرفين ماعندي الا منووي وهذيج خليها على صووب لحالها،، تسد النفس."
سحر:" ودي أطلع وأكلم أي احد، ابي اغير جو."
ميثة:"............." ظلت ساكته وتفكر.
سحر:" شفيج سكتي؟!"
ميثة بتردد:" أ.. سحر..أدري، يمكن."
قاطعتها:" شفيج تقولين كلمات متقاطعه."
ميثة:" لاااا، بس مدري أخاف اقول لج وتعصبين."
سحر:" واذا ماقلتي بعصب اكثر."
ميثة والتردد مازال:" أ..أدري هذا مو وقته بس أنا عندي طريقة تغيرين فيها الروتين هذا."
سحر:" شلون؟"
ميثة:" عبدالعزيز عنده..."
سحر:"شنوو تراج رفعتي ضغطي."
ميثة:" عنده رفيج ويبي يتعرف على وحده."
سحروبعصبيه:" وش قاعده تقولين انتي؟"
ميثة:" لااتخافين مايبي غير ان يكلم احد بالتلفون ومجرد صداقة لاأكثر."
سحر:"لاااااا آسفة."
ميثة بدت تتشجع أكثر وتفر دماغ سحر:" مابتخسرين شي كلميه واذا ماعجبج اسلوبه تركيه عادي ماراح يقول شي."
سحر بدت تفكر بكلامها وظلت ساكته فتره، لحد ما انتبهت على سؤال ميثة:" ها وش قلتي؟"
سحربتردد:" لااا..ما اعتقد."
ميثة:" سمعيني انتي فكري، وانتظر منج رد."
سحر:" اوكي بس ما اوعدج بشي."
ميثة:" اووكي، اخليج تفكرين يومين ثلاثة."
سحر:" يالله انا بسكر حاسة اني تعبانه وابي انام."
ميثة:" حاضر ياقمر، تصبحين على خير."
سحر وأخذتها الأفكار بعيد:" وانتي من اهله."
سكرت التلفون وراحت انبطحت على سريرها، كانت قاعده تلعب بشعرها وهي تفكر بكلام ميثة." أكلمه؟ لالالا مستحيل، بس..وش فيها؟؟ ومحمد؟ هي قالت مجرد صداقة لاأكثر، يعني ماراح تتعدى حدود التلفون، لااااااااا ماااقدر،اففففففف..بس انا ماراح اخسر شي، اكلمه مرة واشوف اذا عجبني كلمته واذا لا انهي السالفة.." 
كانت الأفكار تسرح براسها، سحر رغم انها ذكيه ومغروره بجمالها، الا ان غرورها هذا راح يدمرها اذا ماتغيرت.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## حورالعين666

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
وبعد نهاية أيام مريرة بالنسبة لعائلة بومحمد ، ابتدت حياة سعيدة من جديد بعد زواج محمد واحمد وسيف..وعاشت شوق ومحمد وخواتها في بيت واحد بعيد عن أي مشاكل ومعكرات..
بالنسبة لعبدالله مع بداية العام الدراسي الجديد رجع للمدرسة ، وطبعاً ماقصّر وكان يطلع دائماً من الاوائل..أما هدى فرجعت مرة ثانية لدراستها وقررت انها تبدأ حياتها من جديد بعد ماتطلقت من بوعمر اللي يعيش بااااقي عمره بالسجن وخسرت كل مستحقاتها لأنه كان مطالب بأموااال واجد لدرجة ان الحكومة صادرت كل املاكة ، وبعدها تطلقت منه زوجته الأولى اللي كانت تسب فيه وأدعي عليه ليل ونهار..
أما هديل بعد الظروف القاسية اللي مرت فيها قررت انها تكمل دراستها وتدخل الجامعه وماتفكر بالزواج الا بعد ماتخلص وتتوظف..!! 

اما بيت بوفيصل..
ابوفيصل قرر انه يعيشة حياته وحداني يربي بناته وبس ، وطبعاً مانسى أم عياله فكان يرسل لها نهاية كل شهر مصروووف لها علشان تقدر تعيش باقي حياتها..
وأم فيصل كانت ولازالت انسانة متغطرسة رغم طلاقها ، لدرجة انها طردت اختها من البيت يوم زارتها بحجة انها جاية تتشمت عليها..!!
اما العنود فكانت مجتهدة بدراستها ، وقررت انها تساعد اختها في بناء حياتها من جديد ، رغم الغموض اللي يدور من حولها..
وسحر البنت المتكبرة المتغطرسة المغرورة ،واللي انكسرت بعد مرور الأيام اللي حطمت حياتها، سحر بدأت حياتها من جديد بعدما دفنت بداخلها سبب تعاستها للأبد..
كان فيه شباب وايد يتقدمون لها لكنها كانت ترفض لأنها متأكدة انها ماراح تلقى الانسان اللي يرضى فيها بعد اللي سوته.. لكن مع مرور الايام ومن ضمن اللي تقدموا لها ، جاها انسان كان يعرفها ويعرف كل شي عنها ، حست بصدمة في بداية الأمر ورفضت الإرتباط فيه ، لكن بعد اصرارة وقناعته بإنها تغيرت واقنعها بهالشي رضت فيه وتزوجته ، وفعلاً عاشت حياتها سعيدة وياها رغم معرفته بحقيقتها المُرّة..!!! اللي مازالت اطاردها في بعض الكوابيس والاحلام..!! ولكنها مازالت تجاهد بزوال هالكوابيس من راسها هي وزوجها.. وكما قال تعالى (( لايغير الله مابقومٍ حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم )).. 

أما فيصل فبعد ماسافر شهر العسل ( البصل ) ورجع من السفر حملت نجلاء وبعد مرور تسعة أشهر ولدت وجابت له ولد ولكن للأسف ... معــاق ... ومثل مايقولون حق المظلوم مايضيع ابداً.. كانت صدمة كبيرة لهم فرحته تبددت مع اول اشراقة امل له بإنه يكون أب..!!
واللي انهى هالأمل بشكل نهائي كلام الدكتور بإنه زوجته حتى لوحملت مرة ثانية راح تنجب اطفال معاقين بسبب بعض الجينات الوراثية في جسمها..!! 
(( ان الله يمهل ولايهمل )) ونال فيصل عقاب رباني جزاء ظلمة وتحطيمة لحياة انسانة قضت وضحت بحياتها علشانه..!! 

وفي بيت بومحمد..
سيف ونورة ينتظرون المولودة الجديدة بفاااارغ الصبر... حياتهم كانت سعيدة ولكن لاتخلوا من الخلافات العائلية ..
اما مريم واحمد فكانوا مأجلين فكرة الحمل لبعد سنة من الزواج تقريباً ، لإنشغال مريم بالدراسة والشغل..!!
أما خلود فمازالت على هبالها وهواشها ويااختها كل يوووم حتى ويااخوانها..!! لكنها تفوقت بدراستها هالسنة وطلعت الأولى على صفهم..
وسمر البنت اللي بغت تضيع عمرها خطبها حمد بعدما حسّ انه بيستخف لومااخذها طبعاً بعد ماكلمها وخلاها توعده انها تنسى الغلطة اللي بغت تقضي على حبه لها لكن لولا حبه الصادق والنقي ماقدر يتغلب على نقطة كره كانت ممكن تتكون في قلبه، وبعد خطبتهم لبعض وسعادة ماتنوصف كان في نهاية السنة الدراسية زواجهم..!!
أما نجود بعد رفض قاطع لفكرة الزواج انخطبت مرة ثانية وتزوجت واحد من ربع محمد انسان مؤمن ويخاف الله وله من الصفات اللي تتمناها أي انسانة ..!! وعاشت حياتها سعيدة خصوصاً بعد مرور أشهر من زواجها وحملها اللي فااااجئ الكل..!! 
وكما قال المولى عزّ وجل (( ان الله يرزقُ من يشاء بغير حساب )).. وفعلاً صبرت ونالت ، وكان خبر حملها صاااعقة بالنسبة لفيصل ونجلاء وخالتها ام فيصل..!!

اما شيخة فلازالت تعاني ويامازن ودراسته وياالاعادات اللي عليه.. اما بدور فكانت تعاني بالجامعه وخصوصاً انهم قبلوها بتخصص ماتشتهيه ولاادانيه (( تربية انجليزي ))..!!!!!!

نرجع لشوووق ومحمد..
كانت حياة هالاثنين سمن على عسل ، حياة مثالية ، كانت تصيدهم بعض الخلافات الزوجية بس ماتوصل لحد لهواش.. كان محمد كل يوم بصلاته يحمد ربه ويشكره على النعمة اللي هو فيها.. ونفس الشي لشوق اللي مخليته يعيش بنعيـــم ، وبعد مادخلت شووق الجامعه وخلصت نصف الفصل الدراسي حملت وكانت سعادة خالتها ام محمد لاتوصف يوم دروا انها حامل.. اما محمد فطـــار من الفرحة ، وزادت فرحته اكثر يوم سمع الدكتور يقول لهم:" مبرووك المدام حامل بتووأم..!!!" 
محمد:" احلف قوووول والله.."
الدكتور كان مصري ماكان فاهم وش قاعد يخربط محمد عليه، ودخل لشوق وقال لها:" موقايلج بنجيب درزن 6 بنات و 6 اولاد..!! "
وقعدوا يضحكون على بعض ويتمنون الصحة والسلامة لأولادهم..

وبعد مرور تسعة أشهر ، ولدت شوق وجابت بنت وولد ، البنت سموها ( عبير) ، والولد (جاسم). اما سيف فزوجته جابت بنت وسموها ( ريم) ..
وطبعاً تربع جسووم ولي العهد على العرش وكان الكل يحبه ويدلعه ، حتى عبير وريم كانوا البنات يدلعووونهم فووووق ماتتخيلون..!! تحدي بين الشباب والبنات..!!

اما ام محمد وابومحمد فكانوا يدعون لعيالهم بالسعادة ولأحفادهم بالتربية الصالحة والهداية..
وان الله يعطيهم طولة العمر ويشوفون احفادهم يكبرون من حولهم.


هذه كانت نهاية أحداث قصة بدأت كتابتها بيوم من الايام وقررت اني انهيها بأي ثمن..!! أولاً اشكر كل اللي تابعني بالقصة .. وأشكر المشرفات والمرقبات اللي جننتهم بإغلاق وفتح القصة..
ثانياً اتمنى تكون القصة عجبتكم من بدايتها لنهايتها ، واي تعليق ايجابي والاسلبي راح اتقبله بكل رحابة صدر ، ولاتنسووون طبعاً هذي اول قصة طووويلة اكتبها..
ثالثاً.. اعتذر اذا كانت نهاية القصة مو مثل النهاية اللي تتوقعونها ، انا غيرت بأشياء كثيرة لأني كل ماكتبت طلعت براسي فكرة خربت على الثانية ،، بس الحمدالله قدرت انهيها بشكل اقلها يرضيني انا ..!! 

رابعاً اتمنى انكم تستفيدون من القصة ، وتقدرون الحياة اللي تعيشونها بكل معنى الكلمة وماتنسون ان اللي خلقكم يشووفكم بكل لحظة ، بالمعنى الصريح لاتنجرفون للملذات الدنيوية اللي ماوراها الا الهلاك.. 
هذي نصيحتي الاخيرة لكم .. وان شاءالله اشوفكم على خير 







يامسافر للجفا والوصل يبكي عليك،، وين عهدك بالوفا للخفوق اللي يبيك..!!

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سلمت يمناك اختي 
وبارك الله فيك
وصراحة قصة روعة من جد وفيها عبر وحكم
وماشاء الله قصة مفصلة وكانها مسلسل 
ياليت يسوها مسلسل ناجح 100%
ويعطيك الف عافية خيو ولا حرمنا الله من جديدك 
وتقبلي خالص ودي واحترامي 
تحياتي

----------

